# Indian Army targets Passenger bus in Kashmir killing 10 civilians



## INDIAPOSITIVE

*10 killed, 14 wounded by Indian shelling in AJK*
DAWN.COM | TARIQ NAQASH — UPDATED 5 minutes ago
WHATSAPP
 4 COMMENTS
 PRINT
After a daylong lull, Indian troops resumed heavy shelling on Wednesday, leaving at least 10 people dead and another 14 wounded in two separate incidents in Azad Jammu and Kashmir, according to initial reports.

"Indian troops hit a passenger coaster with small and big arms in the town of Lawat, killing nine passengers and injuring eleven others," said Jamil Mir, superintendent of police (SP) in Neelum Valley.

Lawat is located some 90 kilometres northeast of here in the upper belt of valley that straddles the restive Line of Control (LoC).

The coaster was on its way to Muzaffarabad.

"Four bodies and all 11 injured persons have arrived in District Headquarters Hospital Athmuqam, but five bodies are still in the coaster," SP Mir said.

He said shelling in Neelum valley had begun at about 3:00am, but intensified in the morning. Officials from other areas had similar stories.

"Shelling in my area has started at about 8:40 am, and it has been indiscriminate," said Sardar Zeeshan Nisar, assistant commissioner of Nakyal, in the southern Kotli district.

"So far, four injured persons have been brought to a health facility, but I am afraid there may be more casualties, as shelling is ongoing," Nisar said. He later said that one of the wounded had succumbed to their injuries.

Tatta Pani sector of district Kotli was also receiving shells, but so far there was no report of casualties there.

Locals in Battal, Madarpur sectors of district Poonch said their areas were also hit by heavy shelling.

"There were unconfirmed reports about some people having been injured, but we are awaiting confirmation," a police official told Dawn from Madarpur.

Military sources said that Pakistan army was serving "knee-jerk" response to Indian shelling.

The Inter-Services Public Relations (ISPR) in a statement confirmed that Pakistani and Indian troops had exchanged fire across the LoC on Wednesday.

"Indian troops targeted a civilian bus near the LoC in Neelum Valley," the ISPR said, adding that four people were killed and seven injured when the bus was near Dhudnial.

Earlier, ISPR said, "Indian resorted to unprovoked firing and shelling on LoC in Shahkot, Jura, Battal, Karela, Bagh , Bagsar, Hotspring sectors today."

Indian forces were targeting the civilian population, ISPR said. "An intense exchange of fire is ongoing as Pakistani troops target Indian posts."

Indian army on Tuesday claimed three of its soldiers were killed along the LoC and threatened Pakistani forces of retribution.

The army also claimed that the body of one of the dead soldiers had been "mutilated."

The Foreign Office however rejected the claim, saying that the "reports are a fabrication and a blatant attempt to malign Pakistan".

*Cross-border firing a new normal*
Tensions between Pakistan and India have been running high following an alleged 'surgical strike', unrest in Kashmir and the Uri army base attack in September.

Since then there have been repeated outbreaks of cross-border firing in Kashmir, with both sides reporting deaths and injuries including of civilians.

Indian Prime Minister Narendra Modi stepped up a drive to isolate Pakistan diplomatically after the Uri army base attack in which 19 Indian soldiers were killed. Hours after the attack occurred, Indian Home Minister Rajnath Singh termed Pakistan a 'terrorist state' and accused Pakistan of involvement.

The Uri attack occurred days before Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif was set to address the United Nations General Assembly regarding Indian human rights violations in held Kashmir.

Following the attack, India claimed it had conducted a cross-border 'surgical strike' against 'launch pads of terror' in Azad Jammu and Kashmir — a claim Pakistan has strongly rejected.

Pakistan maintains that India is attempting to divert the world's attention away from atrocities committed by government forces in India-held Kashmir.

Pakistan and India have, most recently, locked horns over Kashmir since Indian forces stepped up a crackdown against protesters after Hizbul Mujahideen commander Burhan Wani was killed by government forces in July.





http://www.dawn.com/news/1298130/10-killed-14-wounded-by-indian-shelling-in-ajk



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/801309802525757440

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/801313311874838529


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/801312968659050501

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dawood Ibrahim

SECONDS AGO BY WEB DESK







At least four people were killed when a passenger bus got hit by Indian troops’ cross-border fire on Wednesday morning.

The bus came under attack in Azad Kashmir’s Neelam Valley.

“Indian troops hit a passenger coaster with small and big arms in the town of Lawat, killing nine passengers and injuring eleven others,” said Jamil Mir, superintendent of police (SP) in Neelum Valley.

Lawat is located some 90 kilometres northeast of here in the upper belt of valley that straddles the restive Line of Control (LoC).

The coaster was on its way to Muzaffarabad.

“Four bodies and all 11 injured persons have arrived in District Headquarters Hospital Athmuqam, but five bodies are still in the coaster,” SP Mir said.

He said shelling in Neelum valley had begun at about 3:00am, but intensified in the morning. Officials from other areas had similar stories.

“Shelling in my area has started at about 8:40 am, and it has been indiscriminate,” said Sardar Zeeshan Nisar, assistant commissioner of Nakyal, in the southern Kotli district.

Earlier today, the Indian forces resorted to firing and shelling on Shah Kot, Jura, Buttal, Kairla, Bagh, Tatta Pani, Neelum Vally and Keran sectors, the ISPR reported.

http://www.pakistantoday.com.pk/201...ng-on-passenger-bus-kills-4-in-neelum-valley/


@war&peace @GreenFalcon @Morse_Code

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dawood Ibrahim

RIP

Old saying kutte (India Government) ki dum kabhi sede nahi hoti

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Max

where are those pigs who were giving us lectures on humanity for allegedely mutilating a body? Anyways i never expected any good from baniya kind.

Pakistan army should evacuate all civilians from danger zones.. What are they waiting for?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Jugger

Madness
I hope both agree for ceasefire ASAP

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Samrat420

Pissing contest in its most despicable form..!! :-(


----------



## Shot-Caller

I think if they want war we should give them war. This extremist modi is blood thirsty and won't stop before massive number of lives are lost. Indians will regret electing this illiterate tea maker.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Hakikat ve Hikmet

Are Indian forces ambushing unarmed civilians? Is it a terrorist outfit? Pak authorities may need to restrict civilian movements without proper protection at the border areas. Moreover, some sorts of training and arms may be provided to the local folks so that they can also protect themselves. I am pretty sure if the Indian army knows that the local population is armed and ready to fight back they won't attack...

Reactions: Like Like:
20


----------



## Abdul Ahad 89

Time to launch few missiles towards Delhi and other metropolitan cities of India.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## lastofthepatriots

IA is a terrorist organization that targets civilians.

Reactions: Like Like:
22


----------



## Salza

they can't kill our soldiers easily so all they can do is to fire on civilians and today they hit a new low by firing at the passenger bus which can be seen on media world wide.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## 4GTejasBVR

Doordie said:


> RIP
> 
> Old saying kutte (India Government) ki dum kabhi sede nahi hoti



Are you telling Indian Army used its satellite and permit given by Indian government to hit this passenger bus? It's the cost of escalation. RIP . 

And exchange of firing is going on as we speak. Indian Army retaliates to provocation as promised. I don't think this gonna end any time soon. These News will be on both side for very long time to come. Hope Pakistan don't escalate higher and retaliation is complementary with more intense. 



Shot-Caller said:


> I think if they want war we should give them war. This extremist modi is blood thirsty and won't stop before massive number of lives are lost. Indians will regret electing this illiterate tea maker.



Thanks for. Ur concern. Let us regret for the next 15 years please. Insha alla?

*Lawat is located some 90 kilometres northeast of here in the upper belt of valley that straddles the restive Line of Control (LoC).*

????? How it's even possible with 120 mm?

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Maxpane

They deserve something


AVIPI said:


> Old Saying
> Karma is Bitch
> Jaisa karoge waise bharoge ,Aur karo Beheading of soldier
> 
> 
> Old Saying
> Karma is Bitch
> Jaisa karoge waise bharoge ,Aur karo Beheading of soldier


 kia hamari army border cross kar k behead kar k ayen hain? humari army ghati harkaten nahn karti

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Peer Haman Shah

Pakistan should migrate civilian people from border and prepear for long war and declear this area as war zone.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shot-Caller

4GTejasBVR said:


> Thanks for. Ur concern. Let us regret for the next 15 years please. Insha alla?


You sure you'll be there to regret? If we go through his track record all he has done is get people killed. First gujrat, then kashmir, then suicides because of de monetization, killing of soldiers on the border. What good has he done except buying more arms to take the region back to stone age. HE wasn't even able to clean the streets that thing failed as well. So good for you if you want to regret for next 15 years.


----------



## Atlanticore

Terrorist and India have one thing in common they go for soft and unarmed targets when they find hard targets too much difficult to pick. Thus this idiocy and blood thirst by Indian Armed Forces would certainly cause more casualities on Indian side.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kathin_Singh

Mortar Hitting the civilian bus was unfortunate.

Our target is Pakistani posts around border.


----------



## Suff Shikan

AVIPI said:


> Old Saying
> Karma is Bitch
> Jaisa karoge waise bharoge ,Aur karo Beheading of soldier
> 
> 
> Old Saying
> Karma is Bitch
> Jaisa karoge waise bharoge ,Aur karo Beheading of soldier



Soon you will be bitten by the same bloody bitch


----------



## shah1398

HAKIKAT said:


> Are Indian forces ambushing unarmed civilians? Is it a terrorist outfit? Pak authorities may need to restrict civilian movements without proper protection at the border areas. Moreover, some sorts of training and arms may be provided to the local folks so that they can also protect themselves. I am pretty sure if the Indian army knows that the local population is armed and ready to fight back they won't attack...



Its what they are best it. They know PA wud not attack unarmed civilians but heck yeah IA wud do anything for so called "revenge".

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## oFFbEAT

HAKIKAT said:


> Are Indian forces ambushing unarmed civilians? Is it a terrorist outfit? Pak authorities may need to restrict civilian movements without proper protection at the border areas. Moreover, some sorts of training and arms may be provided to the local folks so that they can also protect themselves. I am pretty sure if the Indian army knows that the local population is armed and ready to fight back they won't attack...


Indian Army never target civilians, even during our cross border raid we categorically said that the targets were terrorist launchpads not even the Pak. Army but Pak. Army is shelling our area and we are shelling theirs in return, *an artillery shell cannot distinguish between Army and civilian*, so civilian casualties are an unfortunate outcome, there are civilian casualties on Indian side as well, if you follow Indian news sources you'll know. Consequently, India has removed civilians from the line of fire while Pakistan has not.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## newindiandefence

Abdul Ahad 89 said:


> Time to launch few missiles towards Delhi and other metropolitan cities of India.


 This is good idea 
Let's start the game .. Ya tum nahi ya ham. Roj roj ka drama khatam Karo . 
Hamara media kahta hai tum log civilians KO marte ho or tumhara kahta hai ham . to kon jhuta kon sachha kya pats mujhe to dono jhute lagte hai or tum samajhdar log bhi jhute ho Jo ye sochte ho ki banduk se chhuti tumari goli ya gola khali army men KO hi lagega koi sniper shooting ni ho rahi hai.tum logo KO bahot sok tha na maro lado to lo war is on . or war hogi to Sab marenge khali army hi kyo mare unki kya personal ladai hai ..

Hit our civilians . if u can

Achha hota kuchh Sikh lete apne Syria , Iraq se . par bina thokar khaye kon sikhta hai

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## graphican

You kill civilians in buss to take revenge of a soldier in uniform? Dur futtay moo tum login ka!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kathin_Singh

Mortar civilian Hitting bus was unfortunate. 

But Pakistan must know that there are consequences of beheading of an Indian soldier.


----------



## Samurai_assassin

AVIPI said:


> Old Saying
> Karma is Bitch
> Jaisa karoge waise bharoge ,Aur karo Beheading of soldier
> 
> 
> Old Saying
> Karma is Bitch
> Jaisa karoge waise bharoge ,Aur karo Beheading of soldier


So an Indian soldier dies and you retaliate by killing civilians? That isn't karma that is murder and a war crime.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## SSGcommandoPAK

The Indian army first fired on the civilian bus then also fired and shelled an ambulance which came to rescue the people .

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Zibago

We need to call in more soldiers on loc and evacuate villages on loc


----------



## Samurai_assassin

Kathin_Singh said:


> Mortar civilian Hitting bus was unfortunate.
> 
> But Pakistan must know that there are consequences of beheading of an Indian soldier.


Unfortunate or desperation on behalf of the Indians? Loosing the battle and it is always easy to randomly fire and kill innocent civilians.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## SSGcommandoPAK

Kathin_Singh said:


> Mortar civilian Hitting bus was unfortunate.
> 
> But Pakistan must know that there are consequences of beheading of an Indian soldier.



First hitting the bus then hitting the ambulance aswell .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hyde

Inna lilla hai wa inna ellaihi raji'oon

Pakistan should consider full scaled war as the enemy have been trying to provoke us for too long. My biggest issue is, if some civilians or soldiers are killed and tomorrow they make truce, the blood of these people is somewhat wasted and it is the only the families that really suffer the most

We need to stop this madness and either end this bloody game of bloodshed in the battlezone or resolve the matter on the table by not postponing it further anymore

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kathin_Singh

graphican said:


> You kill civilians in buss to take revenge of a soldier in uniform? Dur futtay moo tum login ka!



Mortar does not know the difference between civilian and military. 

However civilian bus was unfortunate.


----------



## Qutb-ud-din Aybak

AVIPI said:


> Old Saying
> Karma is Bitch
> Jaisa karoge waise bharoge ,Aur karo Beheading of soldier
> 
> 
> Old Saying
> Karma is Bitch
> Jaisa karoge waise bharoge ,Aur karo Beheading of soldier


killing civilians for soldiers. only randya can do it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dawood Ibrahim

AVIPI said:


> Old Saying
> Karma is Bitch
> Jaisa karoge waise bharoge ,Aur karo Beheading of soldier
> 
> 
> Old Saying
> Karma is Bitch
> Jaisa karoge waise bharoge ,Aur karo Beheading of soldier




When we attack we let the world hear our attack. Now stop becoming indian b****

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Roybot

RIP


----------



## graphican

Kathin_Singh said:


> Mortar does not know the difference between civilian and military.
> 
> However civilian bus was unfortunate.



Knife also doesn't know if it is cutting paper or throats so according to your own logic, you cannot complain when allegedly your soldier are beheaded? Moronic arguments wouldn't earn you justification of your butchery.

Pakistan should respond and punish Indian soldiers in uniform, the people who are actually and directly responsible. We are not like indian scumbags who shoot innocent children and then civilian buss to take revenges.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Russell

Politicians play their games...people on forums score points...while soldiers and innocents on both sides continue to die meaningless deaths.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Qutb-ud-din Aybak

oFFbEAT said:


> Indian Army never target civilians, even during our cross border raid we categorically said that the targets were terrorists launchpads not even the Pak. Army but Pak. Army is shelling our area and we are shelling theirs in return, an artillery shell cannot distinguish between Army and civilian, so civilian casualties are an unfortunate outcome, there are civilian casualties on Indian side as well, if you follow Indian news sources you'll know. Consequently, India has removed civilians from the line of fire while Pakistan has not.


you are peace ful cuntry that's why instead of doing cross border raid you just claimed it. 
yesterday your soldiers left their posts and ran away. bunkers were destroyed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kathin_Singh

YousufSSG said:


> First hitting the bus then hitting the ambulance aswell .


Mortars are fired in rounds.


----------



## Zizou

Enough of retaliation. Take the war to them. Speak with them in the language they are so desperate to speak.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## war&peace

RIP .... so India is trying to escalate matters...no problem ..let's give them what they want. But this time it should be so severe and intense that the enemy start screaming and we should also target the civilians (hindus only) where we can as this will bring Indian media into action and the civilian casualties won't be hidden and people of India (who are in belligerent mood and supporting the terrorist govt) will see some bodies. They will either be scared toned down or will be furious and escalate the situation and in both cases that will be beneficial for Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kathin_Singh

Samurai_assassin said:


> Unfortunate or desperation on behalf of the Indians? Loosing the battle and it is always easy to randomly fire and kill innocent civilians.



Losing battle which battle?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hakikat ve Hikmet

YousufSSG said:


> First hitting the bus then hitting the ambulance aswell .


And India claims that Kashmir belongs to her. Isn't it obvious that the half of Kashmir is in fact occupied by India and the rest is under her attack? IMO civilians shouldn't approach the bordering areas unless they're armed and ready to fight back...

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## WaLeEdK2

They're trying to pressure the army a different way by targeting civilians. The soldiers now have to worry about themselves and civilian lives. India has this luxury considering on their side, not many live around the LoC and they don't care about Kashmiris, which is evident in Srinagar and other Indian occupied areas.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Londoner

I thought Kashmir was an integral part of India? They are killing their own civilians?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Samurai_assassin

Kathin_Singh said:


> Losing battle which battle?


1) to destabilise Pakistan via Afghanistan. 2) disrupt CPEC 3) Randomly start firefights at the LOc 4) Loosing sympathy for their twisted interpretations of events. The list continues.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kathin_Singh

graphican said:


> Knives also doesn't know if it is cutting paper or throats. Why are you forgetting it the first place when you talk of your soldier getting beheaded? Moronic arguments wouldn't earn you justification of your butchery.
> 
> Pakistan should respond and punish Indian soldiers in uniform, the people who are actually and directly responsible. We are not like indian scumbags who shoot innocent children and then civilian buss to take revenges.



Are you out of your mind? Knives and Mortar? One is hand held and another has range of many kilometers.


----------



## Devil Soul

RIP....
What an achievement, So when is modi going to announce veer chakara for the brave ones who targeted Civilian Bus.....

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Abrar Munir Rajput

Cowards... i guess panicking due to the strategy of Pakistan Army CPEC + Idea 2016 + Army Exercises + Strong Alliance with Russia & China .... in short Phat rahi kaminon ki ... sorry for my wordings but they deserve this. PAKISTAN ZINDABAD

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Banglar Bir

Technology
Viral
Top Lists
Campus Life
Advice
Opinion

*4 civilians killed in unprovoked Indian shelling in Neelum Valley at LoC*
Pakistan
by Hamza Rao | Published on November 23, 2016 (Edited November 23, 2016) 





RAWALPINDI- Four civilians were killed and 7 others wounded as a result of India’s unprovoked artillery shelling in Neelum Valley at the Line of Control (LoC), sources said on Wednesday.

According to media reports, Indian troops targeted a passenger vehicle, killing three passengers inside it. The shelling was carried out near Lala village, Ravta in Neelum Valley. Educational institutions were shut down in the area.

According to Inter-Services Public Relations (ISPR), India resorted again to unprovoked firing at LoC on Wednesday morning.

Indian troops carried out unprovoked firing in Shah Kot, Jora, Battal, Kerala, Baagh, Bagsar, Tattapani sectors. Pakistani troops responded befittingly to the Indian fire, ISPR said.

Heavy exchange of fire continues at the LoC.


----------



## Kathin_Singh

Samurai_assassin said:


> 1) to destabilise Pakistan via Afghanistan. 2) disrupt CPEC 3) Randomly start firefights at the LOc 4) Loosing sympathy for their twisted interpretations of events. The list continues.



You and your delusions! Phobia of Pakistan in danger continues..


----------



## Tipu7

Indians are celebrating it as "biggest counter assault since 2003" to avenge "beheading"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AMCA

RIP the innocents. Since Karma is such a bitch, Pakistan and its Army(or the other way around) should stop infiltrating terrorists into Indian soil and killing innocents. An artillery shell cannot distinguish between a civilian and the military. When India has removed its civilians from the line of fire, it is very unfortunate that Pakistan does not care for its citizens.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Qutb-ud-din Aybak

Kathin_Singh said:


> Mortar Hitting the civilian bus was unfortunate.
> 
> Our target is Pakistani posts around border.


and then unfortunately ambulances were also hit.

after this ends,Pakistan will start the next one. they have to pay for what they did.


----------



## oFFbEAT

Kathin_Singh said:


> Mortars are fired in rounds.


They know that very well, but for propaganda purpose that will be disregarded.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## saurav jha

unfortunate and sad. RIP
same as beheading of our soldier.


----------



## Mujraparty

in-spite of severe border clashes Pakistan haven't yet evacuated civilians near border areas ..? huh ..?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Kathin_Singh

naveedullahkhankhattak said:


> and then unfortunately ambulances were also hit.



We Indians say it that it was unfortunate.

It has happened that Indian civilian casualty caused by Pakistani Army.Then your Pakistan government would say Indian has hit themselves.


----------



## SSGcommandoPAK

AVIPI said:


> Old Saying
> Karma is Bitch
> Jaisa karoge waise bharoge ,Aur karo Beheading of soldier
> 
> 
> Old Saying
> Karma is Bitch
> Jaisa karoge waise bharoge ,Aur karo Beheading of soldier



This is what you call revenge ? Revenge is targeting Soldiers not civilian buses , fucking cowards !



saurav jha said:


> unfortunate and sad. RIP
> same as beheading of our soldier.



There is a difference between a soldier and a civilian . I am 100 % sure India is faking all these attacks and beadings , those soldiers are clearly killed by Pakistani firing at Loc


----------



## El_Swordsmen

Kathin_Singh said:


> Mortar civilian Hitting bus was unfortunate.
> 
> But Pakistan must know that there are consequences of beheading of an Indian soldier.



please provide evidence that those men who beheaded your soldier were Pakistani
don't quote your media as authentic evidence pls


----------



## Fireurimagination

Deaths of civilians is unfortunate. Both India and Pakistan should evacuate civilians from the war zone


----------



## AMCA

YousufSSG said:


> This is what you call revenge ? Revenge is targeting Soldiers not civilian buses , fucking cowards !



How do you even target a bus from that distance? Though its unfortunate, its your govt who should be held responsible for not evacuating civilians from battle zone. You expected our guns to fall silent in return for whatever you have done to us, did you?


----------



## SSGcommandoPAK

Kathin_Singh said:


> Mortar Hitting the civilian bus was unfortunate.
> 
> Our target is Pakistani posts around border.


**** off ! you first targeted the bus , then an ambulance arrived for the rescue which also came under heavy fire !


----------



## Roybot

Aether said:


> Inna lilla hai wa inna ellaihi raji'oon
> 
> Pakistan should consider full scaled war as the enemy have been trying to provoke us for too long. My biggest issue is, if some civilians or soldiers are killed and tomorrow they make truce, the blood of these people is somewhat wasted and it is the only the families that really suffer the most
> 
> We need to stop this madness and either end this bloody game of bloodshed in the battlezone or resolve the matter on the table by not postponing it further anymore



You want a full blown war to stop this "madness". Do you have any idea how many soldiers/civilians will die in a war?



graphican said:


> Knives also doesn't know if it is cutting paper or throats. Why are you forgetting it the first place when you talk of your soldier getting beheaded? Moronic arguments wouldn't earn you justification of your butchery.
> 
> Pakistan should respond and punish Indian soldiers in uniform, the people who are actually and directly responsible. We are not like indian scumbags who shoot innocent children and then civilian buss to take revenges.



Stupid analogy. Knife is not a machine, person wielding the knife knows very well what he is doing with the knife.


----------



## Dem!god

What people are doing in border area, why have pakistan not evacuated these areas, when they know, India is going to retaliate heavily. To me it seems pakistani and it's army only want to play victim card over the dead bodies of civilian.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SSGcommandoPAK

10 passengers martyred 14 injured .


----------



## Suff Shikan

Looks like BATs have got another opportunity to score some more IA kills.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AMCA

JOEY TRIBIANI said:


> We should start pumping weapons in iok .
> .
> .
> Love to see the heads of d*** worshippers.



Get well soon!!


----------



## Hyde

Roybot said:


> You want a full blown war to stop this "madness". Do you have any idea how many soldiers/civilians will die in a war?


Not that they aren't dying everyday

If you count the number of civilians died in peaceful times, it is much higher than the number of sodiers or civilians died during wartime.

If we can't solve the Kashmir issue by talk and Indians will continue to kill our civilians then there is a limit of patience which has to come to an end one day

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## MULUBJA

graphican said:


> You kill civilians in buss to take revenge of a soldier in uniform? Dur futtay moo tum login ka!


 
RIP innocent people.

Hitting bus will be a chance. Nobody cn hit a moving bus with artilary shell from a long distance.


----------



## Articulate

Shot-Caller said:


> I think if they want war we should give them war.


But you can't. That is why your Army does not start a war.


----------



## SSGcommandoPAK

AMCA said:


> How do you even target a bus from that distance? Though its unfortunate, its your govt who should be held responsible for not evacuating civilians from battle zone. You expected our guns to fall silent in return for whatever you have done to us, did you?


I am just trying to say that this is not called revenge or retaliation this is murder ! recently you guys killed 4 children on the LOC now 10 passengers died 14 are injured .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Articulate

war&peace said:


> RIP .... so India is trying to escalate matters...no problem ..let's give them what they want. But this time it should be so severe and intense that the enemy start screaming and we should also target the civilians (hindus only) where we can as this will bring Indian media into action and the civilian casualties won't be hidden and people of India (who are in belligerent mood and supporting the terrorist govt) will see some bodies. They will either be scared toned down or will be furious and escalate the situation and in both cases that will be beneficial for Pakistan.


As a small country, a small army, you don't have enough to make India worry. That is the fact. Your best actions on the border doesn't affect India much more than a few deaths.

It would take the likes of US to attack India to make India worry. Not the likes of Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JOEY TRIBIANI

We should start assassinating their generals & other high command . use agents , hired shooter etc .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PakSword

AVIPI said:


> Old Saying
> Karma is Bitch
> Jaisa karoge waise bharoge ,Aur karo Beheading of soldier
> 
> 
> Old Saying
> Karma is Bitch
> Jaisa karoge waise bharoge ,Aur karo Beheading of soldier



Your Army should respond to army.. Why civilians? First you kill our children, then we kill your soldiers, then you can't kill our soldiers and kill our civilians instead.

We will again kill your soldiers.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Vapnope

Anyone of you who have visited Neelum valley can tell that line of sight is clear on Pakistani side. You cannot mistake a passenger bus with some military convoy. The targetig was deliberate, shameful act.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## AMCA

YousufSSG said:


> I am just trying to say that this is not called revenge or retaliation this is murder ! recently you guys killed 4 children on the LOC now 10 passengers died 14 are injured .



All I am saying is that, since we have learnt from Kargil that Pakistan goes to any extent to use its proxies against India, how could we even distinguish between innocent and not so very innocents? With all the unfortunate developments that have unfolded in the resent past , civilians should not have been even present there. May be your govt. purposely did it to gain international sympathy, you could have atleast kept the kids away.


----------



## Articulate

PakSword said:


> Your Army should respond to army.. Why civilians? First you kill our children, then we kill your soldiers, then you can't kill our soldiers and kill our civilians instead.
> 
> We will again kill your soldiers.


Pakistan does kill Indian civilians. The mumbai massacre is not forgotten.


----------



## WaLeEdK2

Articulate said:


> As a small country, a small army, you don't have enough to make India worry. That is the fact. Your best actions on the border doesn't affect India much more than a few deaths.



Over 600k isn't a small army. Pakistan's mobilising is vastly superior and more efficient than India's, naturally. 2002 is a testament to that. Therefore, first few days of a conflict will have relatively same number of troops and in this Pakistan has the advantage due to the fact our soldiers are far more battle hardened and actually have seen real combat.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Danish saleem

AVIPI said:


> Old Saying
> Karma is Bitch
> Jaisa karoge waise bharoge ,Aur karo Beheading of soldier
> 
> 
> Old Saying
> Karma is Bitch
> Jaisa karoge waise bharoge ,Aur karo Beheading of soldier



bhai,

you proved that you dont distinguished between a soldier and a civilian, so why we not test our nuclear weapon on dehli or mumbai?

is that what u want ?


----------



## saurav jha

YousufSSG said:


> There is a difference between a soldier and a civilian . I am 100 % sure India is faking all these attacks and beadings , those soldiers are clearly killed by Pakistani firing at Loc


come on it is like mini war zone near LOC. what are civilians doing there? it wasn't targeted killing. you should have evacuated civilians from LOC. may be your army using them as human shields.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Danish saleem

what ever Indian doing, i request Pak army not to hit any Civilan Target in India, there is always difference between wolfs and Lions.


----------



## AMCA

Vapnope said:


> Anyone of you who have visited Neelum valley can tell that line of sight is clear on Pakistani side. You cannot mistake a passenger bus with some military convoy. The targetig was deliberate, shameful act.



And anyone who knows the basics of military can tell you that, artillery segments are never positioned in areas with clear enemy sight. And this is not a war to launch a direct fire on the enemy positions, Its always an indirect fire to keep the enemy warned.


----------



## Articulate

WaLeEdK2 said:


> Over 600k isn't a small army. Pakistan's mobilising is vastly superior and more efficient than India's, naturally. 2002 is a testament to that. Therefore, first few days of a conflict will have relatively same number of troops and in this Pakistan has the advantage due to the fact our soldiers are far more battle hardened and actually have seen real combat.


I don't think you understood my point.

Even if your entire Army massed at the border and started shooting. It would not be enough to make India worry. India is far too large a country, far too large a population and large enough military that we know nothing much will happen to India.

So the point was for @war&peace . That with the sole exception of firing nuclear weapons, Pakistan can do absolutely nothing that would deter India or make India worry and ask for any-action/something to stop. Pakistan is not just upto the level where they can pose a _serious_ conventionally threat to India.


----------



## saurav jha

Danish saleem said:


> bhai,
> 
> you proved that you dont distinguished between a soldier and a civilian, so why we not test our nuclear weapon on dehli or mumbai?
> 
> is that what u want ?


and we will test our nukes on Lahor,Karachi, Islamabad.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PakSword

eowyn said:


> in-spite of severe border clashes Pakistan haven't yet evacuated civilians near border areas ..? huh ..?



Yes you are right, we should have evacuated the civilians for the following reasons:

1 - Indian Army doesn't have skills to hit targets most of the times. 
2 - When they are not able to hit targets, they hit roads, residential areas

And you shouldn't have evacuated civilians for the following facts:

1 - Pak Army only hits Indian soldiers
2 - Pak Army tries to avoid residential areas because for us, Kashmiris living across the border are Pakistanis (or at least not Indians)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AMCA

Danish saleem said:


> what ever Indian doing, i request Pak army not to hit any Civilan Target in India, there is always difference between wolfs and Lions.



Pakistan army has many a times hit civilian houses. In fact you guys have caused more civilian causalities than what India has.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WaLeEdK2

Articulate said:


> I don't think you understood my point.
> 
> Even if your entire Army massed at the border and started shooting. It would not be enough to make India worry. India is far too large a country, far too large a population and large enough military that we know nothing much will happen to India.
> 
> So the point was for @war&peace . That with the sole exception of firing nuclear weapons, Pakistan can do absolutely nothing that would deter India or make India worry and ask for any-action/something to stop. Pakistan is not just upto the level where they can pose a _serious_ conventionally threat to India.



The point isn't to take over entire India genius. It's to deter India from an attack, conventionally at the location and have bargaining chips at the discussion table.


----------



## xTra

RIP


----------



## Articulate

AMCA said:


> Pakistan army has many a times hit civilian houses. In fact you guys have caused more civilian causalities than what India has.


Plus, Pakistan army generally fires at the civilian population in Jammu region because there are Hindus there.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Vapnope

AMCA said:


> And anyone who knows the basics of military can tell you that, artillery segments are never positioned in areas with clear enemy sight. And this is not a war to launch a direct fire on the enemy positions, Its always an indirect fire to keep the enemy warned.


You haven't read the news properly. It says even the Ambulance was targeted. There are chances that bus came under attack by chance, but then again saying they are blindly targeting the area is another violation of combat rules.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Articulate

WaLeEdK2 said:


> The point isn't to take over entire India genius. It's to deter India from an attack, conventionally at the location and have bargaining chips at the discussion table.


Obviously it isn't to take over India.
I meant only at the border. Pakistan just doesn't have enough to put India on some grave threat at the border. They can put their entire army down to the last man at the border and keep firing and it would still not be enough to make India worry or put up deterrent.


----------



## PakSword

Articulate said:


> Pakistan does kill Indian civilians. The mumbai massacre is not forgotten.



Not Pakistan... Some random guy killed you Indians. You have so many independence movements running in India.

The mortar that hit the bus confirmed came from an Indian soldier. This will be avenged by killing those soldiers.

The 6 soldiers that you lost day before yesterday, of which 3 you accepted, of which 1 you wrongly blamed to be beheaded, were from the same posts that were firing on our civilians. 4 children from our side, at least six killed on your side, now 11 civilians, lets see what Pak Army does to you in the coming days.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## WaLeEdK2

saurav jha said:


> come on it is like mini war zone near LOC. what are civilians doing there? it wasn't targeted killing. you should have evacuated civilians from LOC. may be your army using them as human shields.



It is too difficult to evacuate so many people in such a narrow area. So as a response Pakistan has created underground civilian bunkers in every area around the LoC that has a civilian population. India hasn't evacuated them either. But it's not like they need to.


----------



## Articulate

PakSword said:


> Not Pakistan... Some random guy killed you Indians. You have so many independence movements running in India.
> 
> The mortar that hit the bus confirmed came from an Indian soldier. This will be avenged by killing those soldiers.
> 
> The 6 soldiers that you lost day before yesterday, of which 3 you accepted, or which 1 you wrongly blamed to be beheaded, were from the same posts that were firing on our civilians. 4 children from our side, at least six killed on your side, now 11 civilians, lets see what Pak Army does to you in the coming days.


We know the Pakistanis who came to Mumbai. There is no point lying. The entire country knows it. Your words won't make any difference.

We do know that Pakistanis slaughter ordinary civilians on the streets. We have seen it firsthand in Mumbai.


----------



## M@rKhor

People talking why Pak Govt didn't evacuate. These fools want pakistani civilians to suffer the displacement from homes due to stupid stunts of MODI, trying to show his toughness to his stupid followers and voters by killing unarmed civilians. Somebody should remind these fools that this "standoff" is nothing compared to that in 2001 when Army trucks were there to evacuate even us (Living on 2nd line of defense). I have witnessed what evacuation looks like. So for the sake of MODIs attempt to divert world's attention from Kashmir & to win dumb votes, it is not wise to evacuate and make hundreds of thousands of people suffer.
We will keep on bashing IA's as* until this stupid man stops.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PakSword

Articulate said:


> We know the Pakistanis who came to Mumbai. There is no point lying. The entire country knows it. Your words won't make any difference.
> 
> We do know that Pakistanis slaughter civilians. We have seen it firsthand in Mumbai.



Look, even if those were Pakistanis, that wasn't the state policy. Your soldiers hitting a bus is certainly ordered by your government because your incompetent Army can't hit our soldiers.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hussain0216

The hindus have murdered civilians on purpose 

Light em up, hit the indians soldiers and cause maximum casualties, its time to give a free and open hand to the Kashmiri struggle


----------



## WaLeEdK2

Articulate said:


> Obviously it isn't to take over India.
> I meant only at the border. Pakistan just doesn't have enough to put India on some grave threat at the border. They can put their entire army down to the last man at the border and keep firing and it would still not be enough to make India worry or put up deterrent.



Again, read my quite properly I said to deter India.
http://www.independent.co.uk/news/w...itary-running-out-of-ammunition-10253351.html
Read this India wouldn't want a war either. They're ammo would only last for about 20 days. About the same as Pakistan.


----------



## MadDog

Articulate said:


> As a small country, a small army, you don't have enough to make India worry. That is the fact. Your best actions on the border doesn't affect India much more than a few deaths.
> 
> It would take the likes of US to attack India to make India worry. Not the likes of Pakistan.



Yeah that is why most of your deployments and doctrines are Pakistan Centric. 

Referring to 640,000 plus troops, with reserves, it goes upto 1.1 million troops , world's 5th largest Army and you call it small. Numerically Indian active troops and reserves have a mere advantage of 2:1 which is nothing on battlefield, for a defensive side 3:1 is recommended, Pakistan has much more than that, thus it can easily employ offensive defense doctrine. 

Dumbness if oozing out of your post, aftereffects of Hindutva hyper-nationalism I believe. 

Good, a delusional, emotional and a dumb adversary is always better for us.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mujraparty

PakSword said:


> Yes you are right, we should have evacuated the civilians for the following reasons:
> 
> 1 - Indian Army doesn't have skills to hit targets most of the times.
> 2 - When they are not able to hit targets, they hit roads, residential areas
> 
> And you shouldn't have evacuated civilians for the following facts:
> 
> 1 - Pak Army only hits Indian soldiers
> 2 - Pak Army tries to avoid residential areas because for us, Kashmiris living across the border are Pakistanis (or at least not Indians)



or may be Pakistan army uses its civilians as Human Shields ,if Indian Army is capable of hitting a moving bus then i see no reason why they cant target Pakistan posts with precision ..!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## B2B

Vapnope said:


> You haven't read the news properly. It says even the Ambulance was targeted. There are chances that bus came under attack by chance, but then again saying they are blindly targeting the area is another violation of combat rules.



Underlined part, its best not to bring in " violation of combat rule here " , everybody knows who is getting hit and for what.

Secondly its strange the same weak , poor Indian Army who cannot hit a single target with precision , very precisely targeted and hit the ambulance and bus with amazing precision.

Pakistani logic as always is baffling and contradictory to say the least.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## dilpakistani

Well public transportation must be restricted ... whoever knows Neelam valley knows that roads are too close to border... one can practically see indian positions from there...i am not sure if they have intentionally targeted the bus but there is a chance of such things happening accidentally .... that ill-fated bus might have been caught in cross fire... anyway ... just heard that our boys are returning the favour really well


----------



## Jackdaws

PakSword said:


> Not Pakistan... Some random guy killed you Indians. You have so many independence movements running in India.
> 
> The mortar that hit the bus confirmed came from an Indian soldier. This will be avenged by killing those soldiers.
> 
> The 6 soldiers that you lost day before yesterday, of which 3 you accepted, of which 1 you wrongly blamed to be beheaded, were from the same posts that were firing on our civilians. 4 children from our side, at least six killed on your side, now 11 civilians, lets see what Pak Army does to you in the coming days.



Yea, sure. Random guys in Pakistan can get sophisticated weapons, GPS devices, armor and they thoroughly know the layout of the targets in Bombay and they speak to random guys on intercepted phone calls who also randomly happen to be in Pakistan. Just like Osama was a random guy hanging around in Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MadDog

Articulate said:


> It is state policy. Pakistan Army uses terrorism as a state policy tool. Just like how Pakistan Army sent terrorists to attack Indian parliament.
> 
> That has been the case right in Afghanistan as well as India. The jihadi association and networks of Pakistani army are not only well known but well documented by dozens of international groups and books written.



You can call it all you like, Pakistani special forces will once again cross LOC, get into Indian army posts behind the enemy lines and send the murderers of civilians to hell, just the way we did yesterday according to your own media and have been doing this previous month, learn to live with this.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aks18

What more we can expect from cow piss drinkers militants i dont call them army as they have no moral values of war

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PakSword

hussain0216 said:


> The hindus have murdered civilians on purpose
> 
> Light em up, hit the indians soldiers and cause maximum casualties, its time to give a free and open hand to the Kashmiri struggle



Bhai, I can confirm, from reliable sources, that IA soldiers that are being killed


Articulate said:


> It is state policy. Pakistan Army uses terrorism as a state policy tool. Just like how Pakistan Army sent terrorists to attack Indian parliament.
> 
> That has been the case right in Afghanistan as well as India. The jihadi association and networks of Pakistani army are not only well known but well documented by dozens of international groups and books written.



This is what you Indians are made to believe by your incompetent government and media. Facts are, we have your monkey... a serving officer caught with "Indian passport (that your government says its fake) and Iranian visa (that Iran says genuine).. 

It is your policy confirmed by your serving monkey to spread terrorism in Pakistan...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Articulate

MadDog said:


> Yeah that is why most of your deployments and doctrines are Pakistan Centric.
> 
> Referring to 640,000 plus troops, with reserves, it goes upto 1.1 million troops , world's 5th largest Army and you call it small. Numerically Indian active troops and reserves have a mere advantage of 2:1 which is nothing on battlefield, for a defensive side 3:1 is recommended, Pakistan has much more than that, thus it can easily employ offensive defense doctrine.
> 
> Dumbness if oozing out of your post, aftereffects of Hindutva hyper-nationalism I believe.
> 
> Good, a delusional, emotional and a dumb adversary is always better for us.


The deployements and doctrines _were_ Pakistan centric. New deployements and doctrines are not at all Pakistan centric. A new strike corps is being raised..and its not even in Western India.

You can give me all the numbers you want but at the end of the day they are dwarfed by ours. So Pakistan can at best stand on the border and fire..and even if all the Pakistanis stood on the border and fired all day long it would still create no emergency situation in India.



PakSword said:


> This is what you Indians are made to believe by your incompetent government and media. Facts are, we have your monkey... a serving officer caught with "Indian passport (that your government says its fake) and Iranian visa (that Iran says genuine)..
> 
> It is your policy confirmed by your serving monkey to spread terrorism in Pakistan...


Yes, our media lies, our Government lies, all international think tanks lie, foreign governments lie.
Pakistan does not support terrorists in both Afghanistan and India.


----------



## Jackdaws

MadDog said:


> You can call it all you like, Pakistani special forces will once again cross LOC, get into Indian army posts behind the enemy lines and send the murderers of civilians to hell, just the way we did yesterday according to your own media and have been doing this previous month, learn to live with this.



Well, then it is not going to end - because I doubt this administration will blink first. We will see if it affects India more or if it affects Pakistan and its CPEC more.


----------



## Articulate

MadDog said:


> You can call it all you like, Pakistani special forces will once again cross LOC, get into Indian army posts behind the enemy lines and send the murderers of civilians to hell, just the way we did yesterday according to your own media and have been doing this previous month, learn to live with this.


And we will reply in kind with greater intensity. So don't complain.


----------



## PakSword

Jackdaws said:


> Yea, sure. Random guys in Pakistan can get sophisticated weapons, GPS devices, armor and they thoroughly know the layout of the targets in Bombay and they speak to random guys on intercepted phone calls who also randomly happen to be in Pakistan. Just like Osama was a random guy hanging around in Pakistan.



Just like random guys attacked our bases... Random guys have access to GPS devices, ammunition, and know the layout of the targets nowadays.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abdul Ahad 89

Time to open another border. We should start targeting them in Punjab.


----------



## PakSword

Articulate said:


> Yes, our media lies, our Government lies, all international think tanks lie, foreign governments lie.
> Pakistan does not support terrorists in both Afghanistan and India.



Which foreign governments say that we are a terrorist state? Those who are attending IDEAS 2016?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## WaLeEdK2

MadDog said:


> You can call it all you like, Pakistani special forces will once again cross LOC, get into Indian army posts behind the enemy lines and send the murderers of civilians to hell, just the way we did yesterday according to your own media and have been doing this previous month, learn to live with this.



They think the SSG is crossing the LoC. SSG aren't deployed at the LoC. it's most likely the SOG (if they are infiltrating). The SOG is a low tier special forces group for the Rangers I would hate to see what the SSG would do to them  lmao. The SSG is an overkill don't you think?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## beijingwalker

Indiscrimate shelling will only kill civilians. RIP

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PakSword

eowyn said:


> or may be Pakistan army uses its civilians as Human Shields ,if Indian Army is capable of hitting a moving bus then i see no reason why they cant target Pakistan posts with precision ..!




No, we have posted the videos in which our Army is hitting your posts with precision... Our Army is always on the front. Unlike IA which leaves the posts when getting hits...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WaLeEdK2

eowyn said:


> or may be Pakistan army uses its civilians as Human Shields ,if Indian Army is capable of hitting a moving bus then i see no reason why they cant target Pakistan posts with precision ..!



Pathetic excuse, Pakistan army has created underground bunkers for all civilian areas. It's too difficult to evacuate everyone in such a narrow area. They just can't get up and leave.


----------



## Tamilnadu

can any one confirm who are the people who got killed and injured in the bus.


----------



## Peer Haman Shah

aks18 said:


> What more we can expect from cow piss drinkers militants i dont call them army as they have no moral values of war


 BJP selected and Indian peoples elected Modi to conquire Pakistan,this advanture will make Modi ZERO from HERO of Gujrat.


----------



## El_Swordsmen

Articulate said:


> It is state policy. Pakistan Army uses terrorism as a state policy tool. Just like how Pakistan Army sent terrorists to attack Indian parliament.



http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...Ishrat-probe-officer/articleshow/21062116.cms

*there's no end to your hypocrisy !!*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Attila the Hun

Not going to read all the comments, can a kind Indian friend tell me what's going on?
Thanks


----------



## Articulate

Peer Haman Shah said:


> BJP selected and Indian peoples elected Modi to conquire Pakistan,this advanture will make Modi ZERO from HERO of Gujrat.


No. We elected him to transform our country. He is going about that.

Demonitization is a bigger issue than Pakistan can ever be even if it were launching a war on India.


----------



## Articulate

El_Swordsmen said:


> http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...Ishrat-probe-officer/articleshow/21062116.cms
> 
> *there's no end to your hypocrisy !!*


[/QUOTE]
That is a disgraced and now widely discredited officer acting against the country. His words mean nothing. He would say Moon does not exist if it benefited him and was against the Government.


----------



## aks18

Azad jammu kashmir is famous tourist spot of pakistan but in this incidents locals riding om bus got hit indian terrorism on border gona disturb flourishing tourism industry of kashmir indians are real threat to this region


----------



## Vapnope

B2B said:


> everybody knows who is getting hit and for what.


Apparently PA is showing videos of the attack, while we have yet to see any video by IA. We have a friggin passenger bus annihilated by Modi bakhts are sure that they have hit terrorist. Logic is not your strongest forte, so keep sticking to rhetoric.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## WaLeEdK2

Vapnope said:


> Apparently PA is showing videos of the attack, while we have yet to see any video by IA. We have a friggin passenger bus annihilated by Modi bakhts are sure that they have hit terrorist. Logic is not your strongest forte, so keep sticking to rhetoric.



Link?


----------



## Tamilnadu

Ottoman123 said:


> Not going to read all the comments, can a kind Indian friend tell me what's going on?
> Thanks


It seems a passenger bus was hit by a shell fired by India killing 9 people.not sure why a bus was allowed in the first place when shelling was going on.


----------



## Agent Arif Asif Mangi

Pakistani Arm Forces Know How To Fight !!Surgical Strike Was A Drama Of Indian Media And Indian

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Fireurimagination

Ottoman123 said:


> Not going to read all the comments, can a kind Indian friend tell me what's going on?
> Thanks



Yesterday Pakistan killed three Indian soldiers and mutilated (beheaded) one of the soldiers. Today Indian responded with heavy mortar fire on Pakistan positions, one civilian bus got hit and 9 civilians died. Unfortunate but collateral damage can't be controlled

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## newindiandefence

BreakinG 

There were no civilians in bus ..caused no one was bellow 19 . all was men no Children and womens . and media not allowed to capture footages. No identifications found. All was either terrorist or baf of pak army which holds no identifications so if they would be caught . pak denied to accept them their civilians.


----------



## Danish saleem

saurav jha said:


> and we will test our nukes on Lahor,Karachi, Islamabad.



you already killing our civilians, 
i know CPEC is pain full, but we will give u the proper reply soon.



Articulate said:


> Obviously it isn't to take over India.
> I meant only at the border. Pakistan just doesn't have enough to put India on some grave threat at the border. They can put their entire army down to the last man at the border and keep firing and it would still not be enough to make India worry or put up deterrent.



check the last video of Ajmal kasab, speaking merathi, not a single person in Pakistan speaks mirathi.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indian_gorkha

JOEY TRIBIANI said:


> We should start assassinating their generals & other high command . use agents , hired shooter etc .


What happened? High on adrenaline after watching a bond movie?


----------



## Attila the Hun

Fireurimagination said:


> Yesterday Pakistan killed three Indian soldiers and mutilated (beheaded) one of the soldiers. Today Indian responded with heavy mortar fire on Pakistan positions, one civilian bus got hit and 9 civilians died. Unfortunate but collateral damage can't be controlled


This is awful brother. RIP to the brave soldiers.
I just hope all this madness ends.


----------



## aks18

Fireurimagination said:


> Yesterday Pakistan killed three Indian soldiers and mutilated (beheaded) one of the soldiers. Today Indian responded with heavy mortar fire on Pakistan positions, one civilian bus got hit and 9 civilians died. Unfortunate but collateral damage can't be controlled




How can pakistan army kill hanuman army who did surgical strike withouting being detected ??


----------



## Tamilnadu

Vapnope said:


> Apparently PA is showing videos of the attack, while we have yet to see any video by IA. We have a friggin passenger bus annihilated by Modi bakhts are sure that they have hit terrorist. Logic is not your strongest forte, so keep sticking to rhetoric.


Buy tell us why would PA allow a passenger bus so close to the border whrn shelling was going on,its not like they where hit at home,something is not adding up.


----------



## PakSword

Articulate said:


> That is a disgraced and now widely discredited officer acting against the country. His words mean nothing. He would say Moon does not exist if it benefited him and was against the Government.



lolzzz. You know, your Army and government is full of these kind of retards.. Most of them don't come forward with truth.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MadDog

WaLeEdK2 said:


> They think the SSG is crossing the LoC. SSG aren't deployed at the LoC. it's most likely the SOG (if they are infiltrating). The SOG is a low tier special forces group for the Rangers I would hate to see what the SSG would do to them  lmao. The SSG is an overkill don't you think?



Yup by SOG, you mean the commando battalions among regular troops which were shown in Wajahat Khan's Mahaaz when he visited LOC. They are the lowest tier of special forces, but still for Indians they are a higher tier, Indians haven't seen combat in more than 40 years. SSG would indeed be an overkill.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## B2B

Vapnope said:


> Apparently PA is showing videos of the attack, while we have yet to see any video by IA. We have a friggin passenger bus annihilated by Modi bakhts are sure that they have hit terrorist. Logic is not your strongest forte, so keep sticking to rhetoric.



LOL videos to be shown to whom ? for what ? 
You can stick to your video game logic which benefits your denial mode logic.
We dont need any video of anything as we dont enjoy seeing people dying in any form thats the forte of your ilk.

Truth is you can do jack-shit in engaging India in any form ,in any border , in any forum , any world stage simply because you cant afford to.

Best of luck with your video game logic and i am no bakht of anybody.


----------



## WaLeEdK2

Tamilnadu said:


> Buy tell us why would PA allow a passenger bus so close to the border whrn shelling was going on,its not like they where hit at home,something is not adding up.



Happens all the time. Firing immediately starts without any expectation. People have lives to live. 
Here's a vid of sudden shelling.


----------



## I.R.A

Jackdaws said:


> Works well - since bullets fly both ways and given that your cultural capital is within striking distance. I doubt your Govt or your military has the guts to attack across Punjab - of course - innocent civilians - women and children are fair game for the Pakistan Army - they have a pretty hectic track record there.





Jackdaws said:


> Fact is the Pakistan Army has a history of killing its own civilians - be it Balochistan or East Pakistan. Why should they hesitate around the LoC? It's not as if they are accountable to their Government or their people - they pretty much do as they please. I wonder how many educated Pakistanis believe this narrative that their army spews?




Has indian government ordered balls for the next defence procurement? It seems all those posted on LOC lack some.


----------



## Vapnope

WaLeEdK2 said:


> Link?


Attack by PA on Indian posts.


----------



## MadDog

Jackdaws said:


> Well, then it is not going to end - because I doubt this administration will blink first. We will see if it affects India more or if it affects Pakistan and its CPEC more.



CPEC doesn't pass from AJK, it passes through GB, through the western route. Pakistan is happy with the status quo, it doesn't want to inflict civilian casualties thus you see the focus on cross border ops.
The new regime in dehli due to having the nostrums of BJP-RSS cohort has induced hypernationalism through media among Indian masses especially the middle classes. As long as the new status quo persists, hypernationalism induced Indian public's opinion will turn into frustration directed towards Modi for failing to stop Pakistan.


----------



## A_Poster

MadDog said:


> You can call it all you like, Pakistani special forces will once again cross LOC, get into Indian army posts behind the enemy lines and send the murderers of civilians to hell, just the way we did yesterday according to your own media and have been doing this previous month, learn to live with this.




And Indians would do so in return. Though you may not know it because your army has a tradition of disowning its soldiers.

One of your generals ,inadvertently, admitted in a tweet that you people have lost 18 soldiers last month. Though your ISPR was always claiming that they have killed Indian soldiers ,in response to Indians killing your civilians, but never admitted fatalities on its side.




Abdul Ahad 89 said:


> Time to open another border. We should start targeting them in Punjab.



You are welcome.

Though nearly whole of your population ,including your city of Lahore, lives within Indian artillery's range; wile on India's side, very few people live close to border.

An escalation in Punjab would be a Diwali gift for India as Pakistanis has much much more to lose there compared to what they would lose in Pakistan occupied Kashmir.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Tamilnadu

aks18 said:


> How can pakistan army kill hanuman army who did surgical strike withouting being detected ??


Reported @waz @Oscar


----------



## Vapnope

B2B said:


> LOL videos to be shown to whom ? for what ?
> You can stick to your video game logic which benefits your denial mode logic.
> We dont need any video of anything as we dont enjoy seeing people dying in any form thats the forte of your ilk.
> 
> Truth is you can do jack-shit in engaging India in any form ,in any border , in any forum , any world stage simply because you cant afford to.
> 
> Best of luck with your video game logic and i am no bakht of anybody.


Yeah why post videos of attack when you are killing common folk in buses and ambulances. Keep your military prowess using stateliest and whatnots BS to yourself. It might feed million in your country but doesn't change jack shit here.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A_Poster

Tamilnadu said:


> Reported @waz @Oscar



Have some self respect.


----------



## El_Swordsmen

Jackdaws said:


> Fact is the Pakistan Army has a history of killing its own civilians - be it Balochistan or East Pakistan. Why should they hesitate around the LoC? It's not as if they are accountable to their Government or their people - they pretty much do as they please. I wonder how many educated Pakistanis believe this narrative that their army spews?



history is not what indian media publishes, we know what kind of false & twisted history you have been fed with !!


----------



## navtrek

Aether said:


> Inna lilla hai wa inna ellaihi raji'oon
> 
> Pakistan should consider full scaled war as the enemy have been trying to provoke us for too long. My biggest issue is, if some civilians or soldiers are killed and tomorrow they make truce, the blood of these people is somewhat wasted and it is the only the families that really suffer the most
> 
> We need to stop this madness and either end this bloody game of bloodshed in the battlezone or resolve the matter on the table by not postponing it further anymore



People need to be evacuated from the LOC is the Pakistani government taking any measures. I think on Indian side villages across the border are evacuated.


----------



## Jackdaws

User said:


> Has indian government ordered balls for the next defence procurement? It seems all those posted on LOC lack some.



Isn't that sexist? I am sure the women soldier who fight under Indian colors show as much valor as their male counterparts. I am sure your soldiers are brave too - the point is your military command is completely unaccountable and does as it pleases. I am sure the Pak soldiers who died in Kargil were as brave as those Indians who died there - but it was your Army which refused to accept they were their own soldiers. That's the difference and has always been the difference. Why do you think in 1965 when Pak troops entered Kashmir - the Kashmiris themselves let the Indians know - while when Indians entered East Pakistan - they were cheered and lifted on the shoulders of the East Pakistani citizens.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## A_Poster

Agent Arif Asif Mangi said:


> Pakistani Arm Forces Know How To Fight !!Surgical Strike Was A Drama Of Indian Media And Indian




If surgical strike was a drama, why was your army in such a writhing pain that it started a shooting match with India?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MadDog

Kathin_Singh said:


> Mortar Hitting the civilian bus was unfortunate.
> 
> Our target is Pakistani posts around border.



Don't worry about the unfortunate thing, it would be avenged soon on your side of LOC, inside your posts, just the way yesterday deaths of 4 kids was avenged by Pakistani forces crossing LOC , entering your posts and dispatching those responsible for deaths of children to hell !!!


----------



## WaLeEdK2

navtrek said:


> People need to be evacuated from the LOC is the Pakistani government taking any measures. I think on Indian side villages across the border are evacuated.


Apparently not


----------



## Abdul Ahad 89

A_Poster said:


> You are welcome.
> 
> Though nearly whole of your population ,including your city of Lahore, lives within Indian artillery's range; wile on India's side, very few people live close to border.
> 
> An escalation in Punjab would be a Diwali gift for India as Pakistanis has much much more to lose there compared to what they would lose in Pakistan occupied Kashmir.



We are the son of Tipu and Salahuddin Ayyubi and are not afraid of death unlike you banyas.


----------



## Jackdaws

El_Swordsmen said:


> history is not what indian media publishes, we know what kind of false & twisted history you have been fed with !!


Read the blood telegram. Read neutral sources. See the videos of the Western media which were your allies at that time.


----------



## Tamilnadu

A_Poster said:


> Have some self respect.


Dont quote me and move out before you lose your self respect.


----------



## ejaz007

A new low by India. When they can't fight Pakistan army they start targeting unarmed civilians.


----------



## Jackdaws

Abdul Ahad 89 said:


> We are the son of Tipu and Salahuddin Ayyubi and are not afraid of death unlike you banyas.


Tipu Sultan is Pakistani? LOL. I really need to see a Pakistani text book.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PakSword

Tamilnadu said:


> Reported @waz @Oscar



Why reported? Have you reported your minister as well who made these remarks first?


----------



## B2B

Vapnope said:


> Yeah why post videos of attack when you are killing common folk in buses and ambulances. Keep your military prowess using stateliest and whatnots BS to yourself. It might feed million in your country but doesn't change jack shit here.



Nothing changes here(PDF), everybody knows that. Its just a painted face of misery , for common Pakistanis who are and will feel the pinch in coming days knows the truth , no videos will satisfy their losses.

BS is what many of your countrymen are spewing all over with retarded logic and bent over poles. Most of the comments seem to defy laws of science. You brought in rules of engagement in conflict , so what rules are your countrymen / armed forces standing by?


----------



## Abdul Ahad 89

Jackdaws said:


> Tipu Sultan is Pakistani? LOL. I really need to see a Pakistani text book.



He was a muslim, idiot.


----------



## Jackdaws

Abdul Ahad 89 said:


> He was a muslim, idiot.


He was an Indian. Read up some history.


----------



## Agent Arif Asif Mangi

Brothere do you have any evidences of Surgical Strike?? Ithe was a drama which was played by Indian Army and Indian Media


----------



## Morse_Code

T


Doordie said:


> SECONDS AGO BY WEB DESK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At least four people were killed when a passenger bus got hit by Indian troops’ cross-border fire on Wednesday morning.
> 
> The bus came under attack in Azad Kashmir’s Neelam Valley.
> 
> “Indian troops hit a passenger coaster with small and big arms in the town of Lawat, killing nine passengers and injuring eleven others,” said Jamil Mir, superintendent of police (SP) in Neelum Valley.
> 
> Lawat is located some 90 kilometres northeast of here in the upper belt of valley that straddles the restive Line of Control (LoC).
> 
> The coaster was on its way to Muzaffarabad.
> 
> “Four bodies and all 11 injured persons have arrived in District Headquarters Hospital Athmuqam, but five bodies are still in the coaster,” SP Mir said.
> 
> He said shelling in Neelum valley had begun at about 3:00am, but intensified in the morning. Officials from other areas had similar stories.
> 
> “Shelling in my area has started at about 8:40 am, and it has been indiscriminate,” said Sardar Zeeshan Nisar, assistant commissioner of Nakyal, in the southern Kotli district.
> 
> Earlier today, the Indian forces resorted to firing and shelling on Shah Kot, Jura, Buttal, Kairla, Bagh, Tatta Pani, Neelum Vally and Keran sectors, the ISPR reported.
> 
> http://www.pakistantoday.com.pk/201...ng-on-passenger-bus-kills-4-in-neelum-valley/
> 
> 
> @war&peace @GreenFalcon @Morse_Code


This is state terrorism.... Wonder why the International community is silent.... martyrs will be avenged.... RIP Ameen


----------



## Jackdaws

Articulate said:


> I wonder why 90,000 soldiers and a General surrendered instead of dying with dignity.
> 
> In any case, you like death. We like making sure you get it. Win-win.


It was a world record too - I doubt so many have ever surrendered en masse without putting up a fight. Even a couple days before Niazi was boasting that he will fight till the last man - the video is available on YouTube.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## graphican

Roybot said:


> You want a full blown war to stop this "madness". Do you have any idea how many soldiers/civilians will die in a war?
> Stupid analogy. Knife is not a machine, person wielding the knife knows very well what he is doing with the knife.



Are your bombs walking on their own? No worries.. if your bombs can walk on their own, bombs on this side of the border can also learn Indian logic. Some bombs on this side can also make mistakes - But it shouldn't happen. Only people who are responsible for the carnage will be punished. Are they Indian soldier? I am sorry for their loss in advance.


----------



## navtrek

WaLeEdK2 said:


> Apparently not



Its pretty sad state  we are shameless people who don't learn from the mistakes of the past.


----------



## graphican

Kathin_Singh said:


> Are you out of your mind? Knives and Mortar? One is hand held and another has range of many kilometers.



Don't worry.. we know how to punish responsible for the carnage, even if they are hiding under the earth.


----------



## AMCA

Vapnope said:


> You haven't read the news properly. It says even the Ambulance was targeted. There are chances that bus came under attack by chance, but then again saying they are blindly targeting the area is another violation of combat rules.



Its unfortunate both the bus and the ambulance came under fire, but how could you deny the possibility that no military presence was there in the area?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Vapnope

@waz @WebMaster can we get rid of these vicious trollers above who have no dignity nor a sense of shame on human life loss. Send them back to the holes they came hissing from.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AMCA

Articulate said:


> Plus, Pakistan army generally fires at the civilian population in Jammu region because there are Hindus there.



Dint knew that!! Unfortunate if that is true!!


----------



## B2B

Morse_Code said:


> T
> 
> This is state terrorism.... Wonder why the International community is silent.... martyrs will be avenged.... RIP Ameen




My friend you have a valid question 
Why is the International Community silent ? 

ANS : Because they don't care about any Pakistanis dying , neither do they care about Indians dying aswell.

So how long can Pakistan play this game of "avenger" with India is the end question? 

ANS : Not long enough to hurt India decisively 

Why were the arty guns silent from 2003 till 2012 or so ? Dig up the truth.


----------



## INDIAPOSITIVE

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/801338981308858369

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/801347064793858048


----------



## Agent Arif Asif Mangi

First of all!! They are not writing anything!! They are briefing us about the terrorist attack on LoC!! Indian Army Attacks And Then They All The Blaim On Pakistan!! Why?


----------



## newindiandefence

Conform 

Brave Indian army hit hard to pak border action team . with five terrorist in bus possibly responsible for last night killing and beheading soldier.


----------



## Vapnope

AMCA said:


> Its unfortunate both the bus and the ambulance came under fire, but how could you deny the possibility that no military presence was there in the area?


Collateral damage? Why is it even okay to go for collateral damage?


----------



## MadDog

Articulate said:


> The deployements and doctrines _were_ Pakistan centric. New deployements and doctrines are not at all Pakistan centric. A new strike corps is being raised..and its not even in Western India.
> 
> You can give me all the numbers you want but at the end of the day they are dwarfed by ours. So Pakistan can at best stand on the border and fire..and even if all the Pakistanis stood on the border and fired all day long it would still create no emergency situation in India.



LOL, love seeing these tiny egos and emotions buttressed by hypernationalism which inturn overshadow rationality !!! I believe boys at LOC will have fun f*****g with you guys.


----------



## I.R.A

Jackdaws said:


> Isn't that sexist?



No they may enjoy playing with those.



Jackdaws said:


> I am sure the women soldier who fight under Indian colors show as much valor as their male counterparts. I am sure your soldiers are brave too - the point is your military command is completely unaccountable and does as it pleases. I am sure the Pak soldiers who died in Kargil were as brave as those Indians who died there - but it was your Army which refused to accept they were their own soldiers. That's the difference and has always been the difference. Why do you think in 1965 when Pak troops entered Kashmir - the Kashmiris themselves let the Indians know - while when Indians entered East Pakistan - they were cheered and lifted on the shoulders of the East Pakistani citizens.




You do know Musharraf went 11 kilometer deep inside indian side when he was COAS?


----------



## AMCA

Vapnope said:


> Collateral damage? Why is it even okay to go for collateral damage?



I am not okey with it too!!! Why were civilians not evacuated from ground zero? It was not a sudden change of events, the cross border shelling has been happening for long and India has been moving its citizens to safety.


----------



## Morse_Code

B2B said:


> My friend you have a valid question
> Why is the International Community silent ?
> 
> ANS : Because they don't care about any Pakistanis dying , neither do they care about Indians dying aswell.
> 
> So how long can Pakistan play this game of "avenger" with India is the end question?
> 
> ANS : Not long enough to hurt India decisively
> 
> Why were the arty guns silent from 2003 till 2012 or so ? Dig up the truth.


I agree with your first Q/A but remember if you hurt a tiger it never sits back but it attacks with more ferocity... attack on border, forces can be justified but on civilians... NOT


----------



## Tamilnadu

WaLeEdK2 said:


> Happens all the time. Firing immediately starts without any expectation. People have lives to live.
> Here's a vid of sudden shelling.


I understand its not predictable,but the firing started a 3 am and the bus was hit at 8.30 am and mind you firing was non stop.
And more over i saw a photo of a dead passenger ,he dsnt look like a civilian and his body had only one punchure wound.


----------



## Agent Arif Asif Mangi

Pakistan is facing many problems since many years. Indian submarine was trying to enter Pakistani water! Daily firing on LoC. Zara e Azb! Still Pakistan is more powerful than any other country! I don't know why India wants to fight with Pakistan? India knows that they will loose.. 15 kilometers SSG NAVAL swims!! India can you imagine 15 kilometers


----------



## Divergent

Stick to ethics or go home kids and quit playing filthy.


----------



## Jackdaws

User said:


> No they may enjoy playing with those.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You do know Musharraf went 11 kilometer deep inside indian side when he was COAS?


Or so he claims.


----------



## lastofthepatriots

Interesting to see some bhartis trying to deny the passengers in the bus were civies. Disgusting behavior by bharti members.


----------



## Jackdaws

kahonapyarhai said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/801338981308858369
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/801347064793858048


Actually this is pretty sad. I don't like it when people kill each other just for the sake of some egos.


----------



## Banglar Bir

http://www.aljazeera.com/news/2016/11/indian-shelling-kills-civilians-pakistan-161123071537408.html
*Indian shelling kills nine in Kashmir, Pakistan says*
*Passenger bus comes under attack by Indian soldiers in the Kashmir region, Pakistan army says, killing nine on board.*





At least nine civilians were killed and nine injured in Pakistan-administered Kashmir when an Indian artillery shell hit a passsenger bus in the disputed region on Wednesday, Pakistani officials said.

"The passenger bus was attacked by Indian shelling at 8.30 in the morning, resulting in the death of nine people on-board," DSP Neelum Valley Mqsood told Al Jazeera.

"The ambulance heading to the site came under attack as well and locals arranged transportation for those injured, taking them to the hospital in private cars."

Local administration official Sardar Waheed said firing between the two countries was continuing and that was preventing ambulances from reaching the scene.

Indian officials did not comment on the deaths but a military spokesperson said the Pakistan army initiated "indiscriminate" firing on Wednesday morning on Indian army posts in the Bhimber Gali, Krishna Ghati and Nawshera sectors.

The incident comes a day after India said three of its soldiers had been killed by Pakistani troops and threatened "retribution".

Pakistan and India have been trading fire recently in the Himalayan region, which is divided between the two nuclear-armed neighbours and claimed by both in its entirety.

Tension has escalated since armed fighters attacked an Indian army base in Kashmir in September, killing 19 Indian solidiers.

The countries have fought two of their three wars over the region since partition and independence from Britain in 1947.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## B2B

Morse_Code said:


> I agree with your first Q/A but remember if you hurt a tiger it never sits back but it attacks with more ferocity... attack on border, forces can be justified but on civilians... NOT



A starved tiger cannot fight my friend.


----------



## PakSword

Tamilnadu said:


> Dont bring in religion in a mocking way,others too will do that to allah.



I am not bringing religion. Nor do I support mocking other's religions. But did you read what your minister said?


----------



## Morse_Code

B2B said:


> A starved tiger cannot fight my friend.


even a starved tiger will fight till death when it comes to his young... you must not underestimate


----------



## Bhupendra Singh_Cyan

JOEY TRIBIANI said:


> We should start pumping weapons in iok .
> .
> .
> Love to see the heads of d*** worshippers.


It's not a d*** first of all if you didn't know about what is a linga.
And second it's better than worshipping a paedophile.
Take care.
If you want respect, give respect


----------



## Mujraparty

WaLeEdK2 said:


> Pathetic excuse, Pakistan army has created underground bunkers for all civilian areas. *It's too difficult to evacuate everyone in such a narrow area*. *They just can't get up and leave*.



yea ,That indeed sounds like a pathetic excuse ..!


----------



## koolio

R.I.P to the dead, blood thirsty Indians are targeting civilians out of thier frustration, Pak army should retaliate with massive force.


----------



## AMCA

lastofthepatriots said:


> Interesting to see some bhartis trying to deny the passengers in the bus were civies. Disgusting behavior by bharti members.



You reap what you sow. !!


----------



## Kambojaric

Disgraceful. Welcome to Modi's South Asia.


----------



## Areesh

navtrek said:


> People need to be evacuated from the LOC is the Pakistani government taking any measures. I think on Indian side villages across the border are evacuated.



Yes a lot of people have evacuated but not every single individual can be evacuated. It is not possible. No matter how much evacuation you would do there would sill be some people left behind in border areas on both sides.


----------



## Areesh

AMCA said:


> You reap what you sow. !!



Say that in next 24-48 hours when more of your "jawans" would be killed


----------



## atya

Areesh said:


> Yes a lot of people have evacuated but not every single individual can be evacuated. It is not possible. No matter how much evacuation you would do there would sill be some people left behind in border areas on both sides.


There has been no news of evacuation in the pak media though. I hope civilians are evacuated asap


----------



## $@rJen

Sad to see innocents get paid.


----------



## AMCA

Agent Arif Asif Mangi said:


> Pakistan is facing many problems since many years. Indian submarine was trying to enter Pakistani water! Daily firing on LoC. Zara e Azb! Still Pakistan is more powerful than any other country! I don't know why India wants to fight with Pakistan? India knows that they will loose.. 15 kilometers SSG NAVAL swims!! India can you imagine 15 kilometers



Are we having a war or a swimming competition for gods sake? What purpose does it serve for SSG-N to swim for 15 Kilometers when our young boys and girls are creating records swimming over a hundred miles. Besides, to win a war you need conventional capabilities, what capability do you have?



Areesh said:


> Say that in next 24-48 hours when more of your "jawans" would be killed



I wouldn't need to, as a response would be given immediately after such an attempt. You better get ready to deny.


----------



## AMCA

Kambojaric said:


> Disgraceful. Welcome to Modi's South Asia.



Asia has been in disgrace ever since Pakistan came into being. We are just speaking the language Pakistan best understands.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Areesh

AMCA said:


> I wouldn't need to, as a response would be given immediately after such an attempt.



Nah you would whine. You would be forced to whine. We know how to do that.


----------



## nair

Can some one tell me how close this bus was to LOC???

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## nair

I think enough political points have been scored on civilian causalities (both sides of the border)..... Let us move the civilians from LOC and shift them to safer locations.... These poor souls have done nothing for this pain......... May all the civilians and those jawans who lost the life, rest in Peace......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AMCA

Areesh said:


> Nah you would whine. You would be forced to whine. We know how to do that.



You army does not have that capability just yet, its just that sometimes your proxies hurt us more as we fall into the trap of believing them as normal civilians. But that just made us strong and such turn of events are result of that.


----------



## Areesh

AMCA said:


> You army does not have that capability just yet, its just that sometimes your proxies hurt us more as we fall into the trap of believing them as normal civilians. But that just made us strong and such turn of events are result of that.



Don't know what happened yesterday??

That's our capability. And more proofs of our capability would be given in coffin boxes soon.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AntiToxic

Samurai_assassin said:


> So an Indian soldier dies and you retaliate by killing civilians? That isn't karma that is murder and a war crime.



why Pakistan army hiding behind civilians.....????

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Kambojaric

AMCA said:


> Asia has been in disgrace ever since Pakistan came into being. We are just speaking the language Pakistan best understands.



Ah and here comes the ever loyal bhakt. Even a dimwit knows the escalation in skirmishes and the increase in deaths of civilians and soldiers *on both sides* has happened post the arrival of Modi on the top stage. Son you can try whatever language you want, you aint gonna scare anyone on the Pakistani side of the border. We in Pakistan already cant stop laughing at how "isolated" we have become since Modi started his dehati aurat rant on Pakistan at the international stage. Despite all of Congress's domestic flaws, they knew how to deal with Pakistan much better. The only thing Modi is good at is sabre rattlling. For that we have the answer, and the result is the continuation of deaths on both sides. As said, welcome to Modi's South Asia.


----------



## AMCA

Areesh said:


> Don't know what happened yesterday??
> 
> That's our capability. And more proofs of our capability would be given in coffin boxes soon.



Speaking of coffins, you are yet to accept some from 1999. We have it buried for you, but that still was rude to deny though. Anyways, we will make sure your coffins are full, but dont forget to take it this time.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Leviza

Indian army is doing the same as israel army, kill innocent civilians for maxi. pressure ..they need to get the response back in great numbers, Pakistan should involve not just the heavy weapons but also drones.....

time to kill each and every indian army personal on LOC


----------



## utraash

Very unfortunate. This madness must stop...


----------



## A_Poster

Areesh said:


> Don't know what happened yesterday??
> 
> That's our capability. And more proofs of our capability would be given in coffin boxes soon.




And what about what happened today?

One captain and a soldier of PA is confirmed dead, and another captain is in critical condition. Looks like your coffin boxes are filling faster than that of Indians.


----------



## A_Poster

Abhijeet Sarkar said:


> Pakistani army now making human shield?




They learned using human shields from their massa Arabs.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AMCA

Kambojaric said:


> Ah and here comes the ever loyal bhakt. Even a dimwit knows the escalation in skirmishes and the increase in deaths of civilians and soldiers *on both sides* has happened post the arrival of Modi on the top stage. Son you can try whatever language you want, you aint gonna scare anyone on the Pakistani side of the border. We in Pakistan already cant stop laughing at how "isolated" we have become since Modi started his dehati aurat rant on Pakistan at the international stage. Despite all of Congress's domestic flaws, they knew how to deal with Pakistan much better. The only thing Modi is good at is sabre rattlling. For that we have the answer, and the result is the continuation of deaths on both sides. As said, welcome to Modi's South Asia.



Ah and here comes the delly belly !! Sir, Modi responds in the manner you best understand. You don't deserve the patience and silence congress had been showing for a decade and more. We personally have tried being the messenger of peace but for some reason Pakistan has been backstabbing all the time. Disgraceful Indeed!


----------



## PakGuns

It is signal for us to unleash indigenous Mujahideen of kashmir who are cursing pakarmy for not letting them cross and unleash the blood stream of IA into neelum river.... it is time to protect our kashmiri brothers this side of border... Unleash hell..


----------



## Roybot

Kambojaric said:


> Disgraceful. Welcome to Modi's South Asia.



Congress' way of dealing with Pakistan was to show restraint, in other words do no nothing and hope everything cools down. Modi had said that it ll no longer be the case. Pakistan will have to pay the price for its misadventures, and that is exactly what he is doing. Collateral damage is obviously regrettable.

Welcome to Modi's South Asia indeed, where Pakistan's misadventure won't go unpunished anymore. There will be repercussions, there ll be retribution.



PakGuns said:


> It is signal for us to unleash indigenous Mujahideen of kashmir who are cursing pakarmy for not letting them cross and unleash the blood stream of IA into neelum river.... it is time to protect our kashmiri brothers this side of border... Unleash hell..



Please do send them, Indian army would be more than happy to finish this menace of cross border terrorism, once and for all.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AMCA

PakGuns said:


> It is signal for us to unleash indigenous Mujahideen of kashmir who are cursing pakarmy for not letting them cross and unleash the blood stream of IA into neelum river.... it is time to protect our kashmiri brothers this side of border... Unleash hell..



On one hand you are fighting them, on the other hand you are supporting them. Give it a break kid!! There aint no such thing as "Pakistan Army holding them from not crossing". Its just that the Indian Army does not allow them in so easily, despite Pak army providing covering fire for the terrorists to sneak in. You are out of those terrorists, we have been eliminating every single one.


----------



## Articulate

Kambojaric said:


> Despite all of Congress's domestic flaws, they knew how to deal with Pakistan much better. The only thing Modi is good at is sabre rattlling. For that we have the answer, and the result is the continuation of deaths on both sides. As said, welcome to Modi's South Asia.


Congress did not. 

Under Congress, Pakistan kept killing Indians using terrorism and the only thing India did in return was refuse to play cricket. All they ever did was ask Indians to die so they can continue their rule. It was a cruel joke on Indians.

It suited Pakistan to have Congress at the helm.

At least under BJP, there is retaliation and Pakistani blood is being shed right alongside ours. I don't mind that one bit. Neither does our Army. Neither do our people.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zizou

Hyenas out in full force ...


----------



## Areesh

AMCA said:


> Speaking of coffins, you are yet to accept some from 1999. We have it buried for you, but that still was rude to deny though. Anyways, we will make sure your coffins are full, but dont forget to take it this time.



Speaking of as$holes all of them start talking about 1999 or Kargil when have nothing else to say.

Anyways we would give bodies in pieces. Don't mistake it with mutilation


----------



## AMCA

Abhijeet Sarkar said:


> Pakistani army now making human shield?



They think, that would give them international sympathy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kambojaric

AMCA said:


> Ah and here comes the delly belly !! Sir, Modi responds in the manner you best understand. You don't deserve the patience and silence congress had been showing for a decade and more. We personally have tried being the messenger of peace but for some reason Pakistan has been backstabbing all the time. Disgraceful Indeed!



Congress played it smart and made Pakistan look like the bad guy on the international stage. Modi is making India look like a dic"khead, firing at civilians on buses. We dont mind the sabre rattling at all honestly. Bring it on for all we care. The more international attention is drawn towards Kashmir, the more the world will learn about the Kashmir valley, and the abuses taking place therein. The pellet gun firing a couple of months ago for example really garnered the international media's attention (http://www.nytimes.com/2016/08/29/w...r-protests-cause-dead-eyes-epidemic.html?_r=0). Congress had more or less successfully managed to divert the worlds attention away from Kashmir, Modi has brought it right back in, so great for us.


----------



## Areesh

A_Poster said:


> And what about what happened today?
> 
> One captain and a soldier of PA is confirmed dead, and another captain is in critical condition. Looks like your coffin boxes are filling faster than that of Indians.



The death of Captain is not confirmed by ISPR or Pak army. Even if it is till now officially 11 Pak sodliers have been martyred while 18 bharati soldiers have been eliminated while 1 is still missing since Sep 29. 

Coffin boxes are filled pretty fast on your side and its speed would only increase from now.



Abhijeet Sarkar said:


> Pakistani army now making human shield?



Bharati hijra sena hiding behind civilians??

http://indianexpress.com/article/in...istan-soldiers-killed-in-retaliation-3732393/


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

Are we using civilians as army shield?? We should immediately remove them from line of fire.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## I.R.A

Kathin_Singh said:


> Mortar does not know the difference between civilian and military.
> 
> However civilian bus was unfortunate.






kahonapyarhai said:


> "*Indian troops hit a passenger coaster with small and big arms* in the town of Lawat, killing nine passengers and injuring eleven others," said Jamil Mir, superintendent of police (SP) in Neelum Valley.




It was intentional as always. Lame excuses won't help them grow a pair and face the ones with guns ........ but then we all have seen countless videos of these cowards dispatched to hell.


----------



## Articulate

Kambojaric said:


> Congress played it smart and made Pakistan look like the bad guy on the international stage. Modi is making India look like a dic"khead, firing at civilians on buses. We dont mind the sabre rattling at all honestly. Bring it on for all we care. The more international attention is drawn towards Kashmir, the more the world will learn about the Kashmir valley, and the abuses taking place therein. The pellet gun firing a couple of months ago for example really garnered the international media's attention (http://www.nytimes.com/2016/08/29/w...r-protests-cause-dead-eyes-epidemic.html?_r=0). Congress had more or less successfully managed to divert the worlds attention away from Kashmir, Modi has brought it right back in, so great for us.


After all these years, you still don't get it do you?

No amount of international attention will change anything in Kashmir. If all the world put together starts crying on kashmir or video tapes every single thing that happens there, it would not make *an iota* worth of difference.No amount of world attention can change anything.

The second we got Pakistan to sign the Shimla agreement, we made sure that no other country in the world could mediate or intervene in Kashmir.


----------



## PakGuns

saurav jha said:


> come on it is like mini war zone near LOC. what are civilians doing there? it wasn't targeted killing. you should have evacuated civilians from LOC. may be your army using them as human shields.


What are army of both sides doing there? You cunt have never seen LoC and you're bitching about what are civilians doing there?? SOB there is one road along neelum river and a lot of indian posts across the river, the civilian population is supposed to be near roads moron....so every vehicle passing through neelum have to have a direct sight for IA.... So that's how a bus is chose as target and there homes along LoC, on both sides and there still are people living no evacuation on both sides.. So bitch about your arguments somewhere else.... We should let indigenous kashmiris do what they want with IA...we know what they did in kargil they can trek all the way through kashmir.


----------



## Areesh

Peaceful Civilian said:


> Are we using civilians as army shield?? We should immediately remove them from line of fire.



Lanat teri shakal pai.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lastofthepatriots

Peaceful Civilian said:


> Are we using civilians as army shield?? We should immediately remove them from line of fire.



Where should they go? Are you going to welcome them into your house?


Use your brain.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rafael

Look at these Indian bharwas on PDF.


Abhijeet Sarkar said:


> Pakistani army now making human shield?



I think the 3 Indian soldier that were blamed on Pakistan yesterday were actually killed by Indian company commander himself as they were having an affair are were gays. So stop blaming Pakistan for your own hijra army.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PakGuns

Pakistani posts are on top of mountains while roads are lowest point with civilian movement in those terrain all the way till taubat..


----------



## Rafael

Contract Killer said:


> I dont see any diff between Bagdadi nd Raheel ...... Both are using human shield.



I dont see any difference between a dog and an Indian soldier. Both are dirty and shabby.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

Areesh said:


> Lanat teri shakal pai.


India removed them month ago in 10 km area. We should also take care of our civilians.


----------



## Areesh

Peaceful Civilian said:


> India removed them month ago in 10 km area. We should also take care of our civilians.



That shows this bharati rats want war. They want to tie die at our hands. They wants us to send them to hell. Lets give what these bharati rats want instead of saying cr@p about own army.


----------



## lastofthepatriots

It's apparent that bharti fauj and nation consider all Pakistanis as hostile combatants whether they be civies or armed forces. There is no room to negotiate. I think they have forgotten the bitter elixir that is war and we should remind them how it tastes. These internet hindus sitting in Pune drinking shitty liquor do not seem to understand that war is not a cricket score.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hell hound

this time don't just behead these pigs. break glass bottles in their asses.


----------



## Rafael

Contract Killer said:


> The same Army captured 90k of your martial race dus pe ek bhari men. Think about.... who r real hizra.



The same army is giving bamboo up your *** since 1947 even though you are 10 times the size of Pakistan.

Now stop quoting me bloody Indian!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Contract Killer

Rafael said:


> I dont see any difference between a dog and an Indian soldier. Both are dirty and shabby.


Dogs r most Brave n Loyal Animal.


----------



## Kambojaric

Articulate said:


> After all these years, you still don't get it do you?
> 
> No amount of international attention will change anything in Kashmir. If all the world put together starts crying on kashmir or video tapes every single thing that happens there, it would not make *an iota* worth of difference.No amount of world attention can change anything.
> 
> The second we got Pakistan to sign the Shimla agreement, we made sure that no other country in the world could mediate or intervene in Kashmir.



The Apartheid regime in South Africa felt the same way (we are untouchable, foreign pressure will do nothing to us, we have powerful allies etc). Media coverage and subsequent international pressure changed the country upside down. Even if things dont go so far, the issue being a constant thorn on India's side on the international stage fulfills Pakistan's purpose of exposing the reality of Indian occupation in the region. Now I have to get going as real life calls me.


----------



## Rafael

Contract Killer said:


> Dogs r most Brave n Loyal Animal.



Ok dog.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## PakGuns

AMCA said:


> On one hand you are fighting them, on the other hand you are supporting them. Give it a break kid!! There aint no such thing as "Pakistan Army holding them from not crossing". Its just that the Indian Army does not allow them in so easily, despite Pak army providing covering fire for the terrorists to sneak in. You are out of those terrorists, we have been eliminating every single one.


You know who are Mujahideen? The indigenous people of kashmir who are asking pakarmy to let them decide their fate through their action across LoC....I have enough interactions with kashmir and kashmiris that no one can argue with me on this forum..I know what people exactly want on this side...I know how these kashmiris are holding themselves back... Army simply is giving some of them jobs in Pakarmy to somehow keep the situation calm here...you will notice them if they're given free hand...


----------



## Ryuzaki

Captain Taimoor and his operator embraced shahadat


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/801355846135451648


----------



## lastofthepatriots

Rafael said:


> Ok dog.



Don't insult dogs by equating them with bhartis.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nair

Rafael said:


> Ok dog.



What you would have done on this post and the above ones if you were a moderator (which you used to be )????

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Contract Killer

Rafael said:


> The same army is giving bamboo up your *** since 1947 even though you are 10 times the size of Pakistan.
> 
> Now stop quoting me bloody Indian!


Last time i heard..... ur same army couldn't save ur country from splitting into 2. Better understand nd accept ur own weakness n problem.


----------



## Articulate

Kambojaric said:


> The Apartheid regime in South Africa felt the same way (we are untouchable, foreign pressure will do nothing to us, we have powerful allies etc). Media coverage and subsequent international pressure changed the country upside down. Even if things dont go so far, the issue being a constant thorn on India's side on the international stage fulfills Pakistan's purpose of exposing the reality of Indian occupation in the region. Now I have to get going as real life calls me.


And our media coverage shows the reality of Kashmir, that those throwing stones and taking the gun as ISIS lovers and genocide lovers sponsored by Pakistan. So either which ways doesn't matter to us.


----------



## lastofthepatriots

nair said:


> What you would have done on this post and the above ones if you were a moderator (which you used to be )????



I'm sure at this point he would of banned all you dotheads for celebrating an attack on civies on a bus.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rafael

nair said:


> What you would have done on this post and the above ones if you were a moderator (which you used to be )????



I am long done with the niceties. The Indians do not understand that language.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

Areesh said:


> That shows this bharati rats want war. They want to tie die at our hands. They wants us to send them to hell. Lets give what these bharati rats want instead of saying cr@p about own army.


I hope they get their own CPEC. This modi government can't see progress and development here.


----------



## nair

lastofthepatriots said:


> I'm sure at this point he would banned all you dotheads for celebrating an attack on civies on a bus.



Helllo Razpak.... How are you?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AMCA

PakGuns said:


> You know who are Mujahideen? The indigenous people of kashmir who are asking pakarmy to let them decide their fate through their action across LoC....I have enough interactions with kashmir and kashmiris that no one can argue with me on this forum..I know what people exactly want on this side...I know how these kashmiris are holding themselves back... Army simply is giving some of them jobs in Pakarmy to somehow keep the situation calm here...you will notice them if they're given free hand...



Yeah and I am the president of United States. No one can argue with me on this forum about that!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rafael

lastofthepatriots said:


> Don't insult dogs by equating them with bhartis.



OK- Indians soldier = pig.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ghazwa e Hind

I am foreseeing a war if situation remains in this condition. Indians want Pakistan to retaliate in a heavy manner so that they can start a "limited war" in Kashmir. War seems to be inevitable now.

Indians have every card in their hand to start a limited war. They can stage another false flag, they can claim the deaths of 40-50 Indian troops collectively and portray this event as an act of aggression by Pakistan because their troops are being sent to hell but they are not claiming,,, possibly for a bigger reason.

Our forces are always ready to teach the enemy a lesson but we never wish a war and never ran away if one imposed on us. This is our way of handling the matter. Pakistani Foreign Office and political leadership should send the envoys on war footings to the major capitals of the world to prevent the Indian warmongering.


----------



## nair

Rafael said:


> I am long done with the niceties. The Indians do not understand that language.



Allrite...... Have fun......


----------



## lastofthepatriots

Rafael said:


> OK- Indians soldier = pig.



kaala saur

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PakGuns

Roybot said:


> Congress' way of dealing with Pakistan was to show restraint, in other words do no nothing and hope everything cools down. Modi had said that it ll no longer be the case. Pakistan will have to pay the price for its misadventures, and that is exactly what he is doing. Collateral damage is obviously regrettable.
> 
> Welcome to Modi's South Asia indeed, where Pakistan's misadventure won't go unpunished anymore. There will be repercussions, there ll be retribution.
> 
> 
> 
> Please do send them, Indian army would be more than happy to finish this menace of cross border terrorism, once and for all.


ONCE AND FOR ALL... You're going to kill whole population of kashmir?


----------



## hussain0216

its time to up the ante and start rattling the indian markets


----------



## Contract Killer

Rafael said:


> Ok dog.


Yes my Jacka.


----------



## AMCA

Kambojaric said:


> Congress played it smart and made Pakistan look like the bad guy on the international stage. Modi is making India look like a dic"khead, firing at civilians on buses. We dont mind the sabre rattling at all honestly. Bring it on for all we care. The more international attention is drawn towards Kashmir, the more the world will learn about the Kashmir valley, and the abuses taking place therein. The pellet gun firing a couple of months ago for example really garnered the international media's attention (http://www.nytimes.com/2016/08/29/w...r-protests-cause-dead-eyes-epidemic.html?_r=0). Congress had more or less successfully managed to divert the worlds attention away from Kashmir, Modi has brought it right back in, so great for us.



Then you must be celebrating. I dont see that happening. Oh may be you guys dont want us to know this. Right?


----------



## koolio

Contract Killer said:


> Last time i heard..... ur same army couldn't save ur country from splitting into 2. Better understand nd accept ur own weakness n problem.



Are you still stuck in 1971, times have have changed.


----------



## The Sandman

First they target a bus full of civilians than they target the ambulance which came to rescue them 1 word for them ''cowards'' they're targeting the civilians of Kashmir their so called ''atoot ang'' doob ke mrjao. 
@Moonlight @Zibago @django 
@Mentee @Hell hound

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## hussain0216

The indians have a lot on their plate

they dont want what's happening in Kashmir to spook the markets


----------



## Roybot

Peaceful Civilian said:


> I hope they get their own CPEC. This modi government can't see progress and development here.



We don't need a CPEC! India has a lot more going for it economically than Pakistan does or will in the future. In fact we were hoping that with CPEC Pakistan would start focusing more on its economy and less on military adventurism, but obviously that doesn't seem to be the case.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SSGcommandoPAK

Express news was saying 3 people are still in the bus ,because of the firing and shelling they could not be rescued .


----------



## Dawood Ibrahim

Contract Killer said:


> Dogs r most Brave n Loyal Animal.





Than stop barking like street dog  and tell your army to behave like man and don't attack innocent people and take advice it for free go rent Afghan Army


----------



## Navin A

Roybot said:


> We don't need a CPEC! India has a lot more going for it economically than Pakistan does or will in the future. In fact we were hoping that with CPEC Pakistan would start focusing more on its economy and less on military adventurism, but obviously that doesn't seem to be the case.



Your taking to a brick wall on this topic

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## I.R.A

@krash don't you think I was correct when I said this fight needs to be taken to their streets, these cowards are not worth showing sympathy or professionalism ............... they are the little hate filled extremists who won't understand unless they see their near and dear one blown to pieces in markets and their streets.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Contract Killer

koolio said:


> Are you still stuck in 1971, times have have changed.


U shd tell this to ur Ex Mod. i just replied to him.


----------



## lastofthepatriots

Roybot said:


> We don't need a CPEC! India has a lot more going for it economically than Pakistan does or will in the future. In fact we were hoping that with CPEC Pakistan would start focusing more on its economy and less on military adventurism, but obviously that doesn't seem to be the case.



LOL


Your piss scared army fired on a civie bus and an ambulance. Now don't you think something bad is going to happen to your cowardly army?


----------



## Navin A

Doordie said:


> Than stop barking like street dog  and tell your army to behave like man and don't attack innocent people and if take advice it for free go rent Afghan Army



So its offical there is no moderators keeping checks and balances is there.


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

Rafael said:


> OK- Indians soldier = pig.


We should not talk like this. They are humans , also they have hundreds of thousand muslim soldiers as well defending their land. They are just following orders. While I don't think it was deliberate attack on bus and ambulance, it was unfortunate ,it came in line of fire. 
Hope, this madness will end soon from both sides , table talk is the only solution. Both countries should resolve all issues through table talk.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Windjammer

Contract Killer said:


> The same Army captured 90k of your martial race dus pe ek bhari men. Think about.... who r real hizra.


Hijras always do their stuff in groups, without the backing of Muktis, the Indian army lost the appetite.


http://wsn.globalo.com/India/siddharth-srivastava/Indian-army-backed-out-of-Pakistan-attack

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PakGuns

AMCA said:


> Yeah and I am the president of United States. No one can argue with me on this forum about that!!





AMCA said:


> Yeah and I am the president of United States. No one can argue with me on this forum about that!!


I think you're a kashmiri living on LoC and high ranked IA personnel with access to kashmiri minds and situation that is all cool


----------



## Contract Killer

Doordie said:


> Than stop barking like street dog  and tell your army to behave like man and don't attack innocent people and take advice it for free go rent Afghan Army


We dont use civillians as human shield.


----------



## Roybot

lastofthepatriots said:


> LOL
> 
> 
> Your piss scared army fired on a civie bus and an ambulance. Now don't you think something bad is going to happen to your cowardly army?



No one is scared of Pakistanis or its army. All of your neighbors shell and kill your people from time to time, be it India, Iran or even Afghanistan.

We say bring it, India can afford the escalation, let's see if Pakistan can.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Contract Killer

Windjammer said:


> Hijras always do their stuff in groups, without the backing of Muktis, the Indian army lost the appetite.
> 
> 
> http://wsn.globalo.com/India/siddharth-srivastava/Indian-army-backed-out-of-Pakistan-attack


So u accept u guys are one of those as u r supporting funding nd backing terrorist grps like Hizbul, Let Jaish etc. against India as u guys cannot take on Indian Army directly.


----------



## I.R.A

Peaceful Civilian said:


> We should not talk like this.




Okay they are not pigs they are vermin ................. happy now?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Navin A

lastofthepatriots said:


> LOL
> 
> 
> Your piss scared army fired on a civie bus and an ambulance. Now don't you think something bad is going to happen to your cowardly army?



Casualties maybe, but this was recon and targets were established before targeting. That cloak is just for sympathy and to save face. What were you expecting for mutilating our soldiers, if there was civilians what are they doing on the loc, vacate them what are they exchanging sweets and laddus, it's mortars and bullets for god sakes.


----------



## SipahSalar

only vermin will target a bus carrying civilians.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dawood Ibrahim

Contract Killer said:


> We dont use civillians as human shield.




Our is bravery loyalty thats their shield un like
You guys who back stab your own army and cry like a baby. Tell your army to learn from us.our example

@war&peace @GreenFalcon

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 4GTejasBVR

It's PA who should provide shelters to population. As shelling is going on. 

I heard more casualties have been inflicting in various Pakistan locations. More news awaiting 


Kambojaric said:


> Congress played it smart and made Pakistan look like the bad guy on the international stage. Modi is making India look like a dic"khead, firing at civilians on buses. We dont mind the sabre rattling at all honestly. Bring it on for all we care. The more international attention is drawn towards Kashmir, the more the world will learn about the Kashmir valley, and the abuses taking place therein. The pellet gun firing a couple of months ago for example really garnered the international media's attention (http://www.nytimes.com/2016/08/29/w...r-protests-cause-dead-eyes-epidemic.html?_r=0). Congress had more or less successfully managed to divert the worlds attention away from Kashmir, Modi has brought it right back in, so great for us.



Congress started it Modi finishing it!!! You cant take knife for a gun battle. U will need more powerful guns. Which we already have.



Corpsegrinder said:


> Breaking: Total of 3 Pakistani soldiers including a captain killed.Another captain critically injured.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/801360952834818048
> @mkb95 @Navin A



Firing going on for the last 12-13 hours. All along the LoC and aimed at much deeper posts.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Roybot

PakGuns said:


> ONCE AND FOR ALL... *You're going to kill whole population of kashmir? *



The ones that will try to breach the LOC, yes of course.

*It is signal for us to unleash indigenous Mujahideen of kashmir who are cursing pakarmy for not letting them cross and unleash the blood stream of IA into neelum river.*

Source: https://defence.pk/threads/breaking-10-killed-14-wounded-by-indian-shelling-in-ajk.462639/page-3#ixzz4QpOy6gEE[/QUOTE]


----------



## Windjammer

Contract Killer said:


> So u accept u guys are one of those as u r supporting funding nd backing terrorist grps like Hizbul, Let Jaish etc. against India as u guys cannot take on Indian Army directly.



You can claim all you want but unlike Indian army and Muktis, no one fights along with Pak army and before pressing the reply button, do read the link, it's the Indian army which backed out.


----------



## Navin A

Hell hound said:


> that why i recommend capturing few of these pigs alive,stuff and then break glass bottles in their asses, behead them and throw them where we found these child killers.




@WAJsal can you seriously intervene, this is getting out of hand.


----------



## lastofthepatriots

Roybot said:


> No one is scared of Pakistanis or its army. All of your neighbors shell and kill your people from time to time, be it India, Iran or even Afghanistan.
> 
> We say bring it, India can afford the escalation, let's see if Pakistan can.



Heads will roll.  

I'm pretty sure bhartis can neither afford or handle such a thing.


----------



## 4GTejasBVR

Corpsegrinder said:


> Breaking: Total of 3 Pakistani soldiers including a captain killed.Another captain critically injured.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/801360952834818048
> @mkb95 @Navin A



It will be interesting to see what out going PAC will respond. People expected more from him. 

Things will escalate


----------



## PakGuns

That is level of indians, btw army is enough... Face army first not unarmed civilians..your wish for it will be granted for now pakarmy is going to unleash what people of kashmir would have


----------



## nair

I feel sorry for the moderators....... The kind of trolling and name calling....


----------



## GreenFalcon

Stupid Indian Terrorists

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Tamilnadu

hussain0216 said:


> your a darpok hindu, of course your scared


He is still hindu and you are not ,And you call him scared irony ?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## GreenFalcon

Navin A said:


> Only Pakistanis are involved in every major terrorist attacks but you tolerate you right, then we are you're god send vermin. Cheer up
> 
> 
> 
> When did we start role reversals, I never knew


The day you elected the biggest terrorist in India as your Prime Minister

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Riz

Corpsegrinder said:


> Breaking: Total of 3 Pakistani soldiers including a captain killed.Another captain critically injured.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/801360952834818048


 Oh how can we leak out this newj..? Hanuman's killed 500000000 troops and we not reported.. Anyways advance warning to India must equate all Hindus from the border cuz they all gonaa die tonight.. TiT for Tat is our business also bought headsaver helmets for UR army too because many of them will be headless tomorrow

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dawood Ibrahim

Navin A said:


> Only Pakistanis are involved in every major terrorist attacks but we tolerate you right, then we are you're god send vermin. Cheer up
> 
> 
> 
> When did we start role reversals, I never knew






Your PM is a big example (T)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Navin A

lastofthepatriots said:


> Heads will roll.
> 
> I'm pretty sure bhartis can neither afford or handle such a thing.



Sure, take pride is mutilating soliders & don't call yourself a professional army.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hussain0216

Tamilnadu said:


> He is still hindu and you are not ,And you call him scared irony ?



why would I be a pagan?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Navin A

Doordie said:


> Your PM is a big example (T)



Good I voted for him, because he is terrorising the Pakistanis. Effective and direct to the point.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hell hound

Navin A said:


> @WAJsal can you seriously intervene, this is getting out of hand.


yeah this is getting out of hands but celebrating the dead civilian is just fine. 
may these child killers rot in eternal hell

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GreenFalcon



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dawood Ibrahim

Contract Killer said:


> I dont need to read the link as we all know the fact.
> 
> Check out ur Armies claim in 1999. U claimed that they were mujahids who hv captured those peaks nd fighting for Kashmir's freedom which later on got exposed as ur Army along with these terrorist grps fighting against India.
> 
> World know who are ur proxies.






Well if Don't need than drink chai wala chai

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Samurai_assassin

Kathin_Singh said:


> You and your delusions! Phobia of Pakistan in danger continues..


Nothing is delusional son! Modi has been severely rattlers by the Chinese investment, have you forgotten how he went barkin to the Chinese minister to persuade them to pull out?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tamilnadu

Doordie said:


> Your PM is a big example (T)


He dint call for DAD ,did he.


----------



## Areesh

AMCA said:


> Never spoke of A$$holes, but self realization was great. Kargil is always a classic example and thanks for turning it out to be one. Very sorry we cannot accept the bodes of your Jawans though blown to pieces this time around unlike 1999. You really have to find a place for your own.



Kargil was prime example of how might bharati sena was caught sleeping for weeks with its pants down.

And you don't need to be sorry. Just don't start screaming mutilation if your jawans get blown to pieces which they will.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dawood Ibrahim

Navin A said:


> Good I voted for him, because he is terrorising the Pakistanis. Effective and direct to the point.





O thanks for admitting its not your mistake he radicalized you i pitty you. That he jus offered a chai and you changed for him

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Navin A

lastofthepatriots said:


> Heads will roll.
> 
> I'm pretty sure bhartis can neither afford or handle such a thing.



We can afford a lot, even a nuclear fallout but can you???


----------



## Samurai_assassin

AntiToxic said:


> why Pakistan army hiding behind civilians.....????


Civilians own land at their borders it's their home. Why is India deliberately firing at civilians? You clearly know where the Pakistani posts are but still fire indiacriminently. Why is India killing innocent civilians?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Navin A

Doordie said:


> O thanks for admitting its not your mistake he radicalized you i pitty you. That he jus offered a chai and you changed for him



Playing victim card again bro, it does not suit you guys!


----------



## M@rKhor

Navin A said:


> Good I voted for him, because he is terrorising the Pakistanis. Effective and direct to the point.


Understandable coz this terrorist cant get a vote from a reasonable and sensible man.
Other part of your statement is being replied on border.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GreenFalcon

Navin A said:


> We can afford a lot, even a nuclear fallout but can you???


You can afford the loses but the stink of those rotting radiated Indians

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## lastofthepatriots

Navin A said:


> We can afford a lot, even a nuclear fallout but can you???




Indians are a scared and buzdil qaum. Wait for retribution, I'm sure we'll see all you Ganga slum dogs crying here by tomorrow.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

oFFbEAT said:


> Indian Army never target civilians, even during our cross border raid we categorically said that the targets were terrorist launchpads not even the Pak. Army but Pak. Army is shelling our area and we are shelling theirs in return, *an artillery shell cannot distinguish between Army and civilian*, so civilian casualties are an unfortunate outcome, there are civilian casualties on Indian side as well, if you follow Indian news sources you'll know. Consequently, India has removed civilians from the line of fire while Pakistan has not.



Really? Lanjot massacre and many others are cheerfully claimed by your fanboys on this forum alone.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hell hound

if your professional army can target and take pride in killing innocent civilians.then ours too can do whatever they want.


Navin A said:


> Sure, take pride is mutilating soliders & don't call yourself a professional army.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Navin A

Hell hound said:


> yeah this is getting out of hands but celebrating the dead civilian is just fine.
> may these child killers rot in eternal hell



I will get my priests for a Poona and ensure for a safe passage to heaven and ensure their athma shanti is complete, so don't worry.


----------



## suresh1773

Shot-Caller said:


> You sure you'll be there to regret? If we go through his track record all he has done is get people killed. First gujrat, then kashmir, then suicides because of de monetization, killing of soldiers on the border. What good has he done except buying more arms to take the region back to stone age. HE wasn't even able to clean the streets that thing failed as well. So good for you if you want to regret for next 15 years.


First of all Gujarat violence happened in 2002 because of some incident which triggered communal violence. On the other hand EVERY YEAR more people have died in Pakitan due to bomb blasts,suicide attacks AND Ethnic violence in Karachi. About suicides due to monetization,it is news for me.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Riz

Navin A said:


> Sure, take pride is mutilating soliders & don't call yourself a professional army.


 No..we wana prove that UR Hanuman's are not save even in the otherside of loc , and despite of having all super dupper weaponry no one can stop them to die


----------



## hussain0216

Navin A said:


> I will get my priests for a Poona and ensure for a safe passage to heaven and ensure their athma shanti is complete, so don't worry.



were you wearing a mask, dancing around a fire while you were doing it?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dawood Ibrahim

Please tell indian Army b


Terminator said:


> Oh, baby!! usual BS from Pakistani members what they have been taught in their madarassas. You owned what you did yesterday. Seems you r crying hard today





Hello Raju did you also drink chai wala chai

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Haris Mansoor

Shot-Caller said:


> I think if they want war we should give them war. This extremist modi is blood thirsty and won't stop before massive number of lives are lost. Indians will regret electing this illiterate tea maker.


why do the things odi wants? Why not do things he don't want. Why not we really starts sponsoring separatist in India as if we do or not, India is blaming us for this?


----------



## RazaGujjar

Indians are targeting civilians openly. Shame on terrorist Indian army.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hell hound

Navin A said:


> I will get my priests for a Poona and ensure for a safe passage to heaven and ensure their athma shanti is complete, so don't worry.


do whatever you think you need to do.i just want our guys to make their last moment on this earth so painful that their souls rejects the punar janum(rebirth) offer.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dawood Ibrahim

suresh1773 said:


> First of all Gujarat violence happened in 2002 because of some incident which triggered communal violence. On the other hand EVERY YEAR more people have died in Pakitan due to bomb blasts,suicide attacks AND Ethnic violence in Karachi. About suicides due to monetization,it is news for me.





Bomb blast happens coz of your Raw and how com your Murderer com a PM

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Navin A

Hell hound said:


> do whatever you think you need to do.i just want our guys to make their last moment on this earth so painful that their souls rejects the offer of punar janum.



 Seriously calm down before you burst a nerve. War is not a pretty picture.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

oFFbEAT said:


> That massacre war carried out by Pakistan sponsored terrorists.....


So evil Pakistani killed their own citizens and azzwipes from across the LOC claim it as a victory? sounds very believable..

And after that the indian soldiers from the post which had conducted the massacre was struck and their heads were later paraded in the village....

Go figure.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GreenFalcon

eowyn said:


> Sad thing is Pak army didn't even deemed it necessary to evacuate civilians out to safer zones , if this continues people from AJK will soon revolt against Pak Army since they are the one that has to face the brunt of IA while Punjabi dominated Pakistani army personnel are taking shelter in their bunkers ..
> 
> earlier they had protested against terror Camps in AJK as they were causing troubles to locals ..


Beta pehle apne ghar ki taraf dekho

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dawood Ibrahim

Terminator said:


> Now run to world labeling us terrorist country, and see who buy's your BS






Says who who's PM is a big star Terrorist world. The world doesn't buy it but they have pitty on your contry coz all you guys do kill your own such unlucky contry

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Comfortably Numb

So this was the retribution Indians were talking about. 
Cowards.


----------



## Peer Haman Shah

THE Revange is must for us .


----------



## oFFbEAT

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> So evil Pakistani killed their own citizens and azzwipes from across the LOC claim it as a victory? sounds very believable..
> 
> And after that the indian soldiers from the post which had conducted the massacre was struck and their heads were later paraded in the village....
> 
> Go figure.


You need to read non-Pakistani sources to know what happened actually....but I don't expect that you would....
Anyway, this thread is not about that....


----------



## RazaGujjar

eowyn said:


> Sad thing is Pak army didn't even deemed it necessary to evacuate civilians out to safer zones , if this continues people from AJK will soon revolt against Pak Army since they are the one that has to face the brunt of IA while Punjabi dominated Pakistani army personnel are taking shelter in their bunkers ..
> 
> earlier they had protested against terror Camps in AJK as they were causing troubles to locals ..





Yes, this is why people of Azad Kashmir want to join India. Afterall, india claims all of Kashmir. 

Keep dreaming Indiot. Azad Kashmiris hate India more than anybody.


----------



## A_Poster

yellow said:


> So this was the retribution Indians were talking about.
> Cowards.




NO.

Retribution was one dead PA captain and two dead soldiers, with another PA captain in critical condition. These civilians were just wrong people at wrong time.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hell hound

Navin A said:


> Seriously calm down before you burst a nerve. War is not a pretty picture.


no one said it is.some one need to show those child killers their place.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dawood Ibrahim

suresh1773 said:


> Bomb blasts happens because of Raw,what about Suicide attacks,what about MQM violence in Karachi,what about Sunni shia violence, What about the attacks on Ahmediyas.Recently 4 Hazara women were shot dead in a bus which they were travelling. Everything is done by RAW. Lastly our Prime Minister has not been convicted by any court of Law. A person is guilty unless he is convicted by any court in India. On the other hand I have read in DAWN newspapers about judges and lawyers demanding asylum in western countries due to threats from Extremists





YOUR ANSWER 3 words ALL RAW FUNDING

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GreenFalcon

Can you please move this thread to the Kashmir war Section as many new and immature users are derailing the thread.
Thanks in Advance
@WAJsal @Aether @waz @Slav Defence @WebMaster @Jungibaaz

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Sandman

Navin A said:


> @WAJsal can you seriously intervene, this is getting out of hand.


I hope you will report your fellow country men's posts too celebrating the deaths of Pak army.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## suresh1773

Danish saleem said:


> what ever Indian doing, i request Pak army not to hit any Civilan Target in India, there is always difference between wolfs and Lions.


There has been civilan casualties also on Indian side.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

oFFbEAT said:


> You need to read non-Pakistani sources to know what happened actually....but I don't expect that you would....
> Anyway, this thread is not about that....



Here sunny:

Your low life buddies celebrating it .. source LA Times:



Jamwal's said:


> Famous Pak propaganda to assuage the public.
> 
> 
> And there is no 7 casualties. Fire assault destroyed 4 posts and each post have at least a section or Platoon size strength. So you can figure the real casualties.
> 
> Rumor is that it could be cross border raid from the dreaded "Vengeance Brigade" as called by Las Angeles time way back in 90. Could be Pir Panjal Militia from our side.
> 
> 
> __________________________________________________________________________
> 
> Here is the article from *LA times from 1998
> 
> http://articles.latimes.com/1998/may/27/news/mn-53885/2
> ________________________________________________________________________
> 
> 
> *
> Kashmir Border Duels, Rhetoric Heat Up
> Pakistan: Villagers fear war as India rattles nuclear saber.
> 
> 
> May 27, 1998|DEXTER FILKINS | TIMES STAFF WRITER
> 
> 
> *The Indian soldiers are invisible* except for the search beams that leap from the trees at night. Some of the lights are a mere 500 yards from the center of Bandala Seri, easily within range of a modern rifle or machine gun.
> 
> Under Fire, Pakistanis Just Huddle Together
> 
> Three days ago, Pakistani villagers said, they had to run for their lives when Indian troops opened fire. When the Indians fire into the village at night, the town folk say, residents gather in one hut and huddle together until it ends.
> 
> Early Tuesday, the thunder of artillery fire and the crackle of machine guns 30 miles away were clearly audible in Bandala Seri.
> 
> Pakistani officials say they do their best to defend villagers but don't have nearly the troops that India does.
> 
> Although a few families have fled the border, most have chosen to stay put. "We are Muslims, and we are not afraid of death," said Fazal Karim, who runs a pharmacy in the village.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last month, in a widely reported incident, 22 villagers were massacred in Bandala Seri by gunmen believed to be from India. The villagers say the gang of a dozen men, all dressed in black, struck in the middle of the night and dropped leaflets to mark the attack.
> 
> "Vengeance Brigade," one leaflet said.
> 
> "Evil deeds bear evil fruit," said another.
> 
> "Ten eyes for one eye, one jaw for a single tooth," said a third.
> 
> Blood still stains the walls of several huts.
> 
> Villagers Deny Links to Militant Groups
> 
> When the Pakistani government accused the Indian government of sponsoring the attack, New Delhi denied any responsibility. Some, including U.S. officials, believe the attack may have come in retaliation for the killing of 26 Indian civilians a week before in the villages of Parankot and Dhakikot.
> 
> The villagers in Bandala Seri deny that they have any connection to militant groups or that they have engaged in any attacks on Indians. Karim, the pharmacist, who lost 11 relatives in the massacre, said he would welcome a war with the Indians up on the hill, whether they are armed with nuclear weapons or not. "All the time," Karim said, "I think about revenge."
> 
> Folks here express little hope that relations between India and Pakistan, now fraught by nuclear arms, will improve any time soon.
> 
> Nizar Ahmed, whose brother, Zufhkar, was wounded in the attack, said the only solution to the problem in Kashmir is a total Indian withdrawal. If the Indians continue to refuse, he said, he doesn't hold out much hope. "In that case," Nizar said, "only atomic weapons will decide our future."




Your own "intelligence officials" owning the massacre:




HRK said:


> Excerpt from Indian Source The Indian Express
> *Both active and effective: A short history of Indian Special Ops*
> Written by Praveen Swami | Updated: June 11, 2015 at 5:00 am
> 
> The dawn would have illuminated the pools of blood, as the villagers emerged to count their dead. For all of the night of February 24, 2000, residents of the hamlet of Lanjote had bunkered down, hoping not to be hit by artillery fire arcing across the LoC. The 16 bodies on the streets, though, bore evidence of the precision savagery of the knife, not the shell: 90-year-old Mohammad Alam Wali, and a young couple, Mohammad Murtaza and Kali Begum, had been decapitated. Limbs were severed; heads hacked. The youngest victim, Ahmad Niaz, was just two.
> 
> With deliberation, it seemed, the killers left behind a watch, Indian-made, and a hand-written note: “how does your own blood feel”.
> 
> For years now, *Pakistan has claimed the massacre at Lanjote was carried out by Indian special forces*. *In private, some Indian intelligence officials admit the killings were carried out through pro-India insurgents*—
> (NOTE: Author forget that Doba Massacre happen in *2006* while Rajouri incident happen in *2001)*



https://defence.pk/threads/shohda-e...brutality-lanjot-village-azad-kashmir.386383/

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Jackdaws

So looks like after all the gung-ho talk of the Pakistanis - their civilian leadership realizes they can't keep fighting India - http://www.rediff.com/news/report/s...t-of-asia-conference-in-amritsar/20161123.htm

Good.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Jackdaws said:


> So looks like after all the gung-ho talk of the Pakistanis - their civilian leadership realizes they can't keep fighting India - http://www.rediff.com/news/report/s...t-of-asia-conference-in-amritsar/20161123.htm
> 
> Good.



Its called diplomacy... targetting civilians vehicles isnt courage.. its cowardice...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Nobody can target a moving bus in the mountains. At India does not yet have such precision weapons. Pak authorities MUST evacuate the border areas. Such losses of life is totally avoidable.

The Pak civilian apparatus is showing criminal negligence.



Rafael said:


> I wish all the hindu indians just disappear from the earth. Enough of this gand.
> 
> 
> 
> chawal piss drinker.


Very nice post.



suresh1773 said:


> Bomb blasts happens because of Raw,what about Suicide attacks,what about MQM violence in Karachi,what about Sunni shia violence, What about the attacks on Ahmediyas.Recently 4 Hazara women were shot dead in a bus which they were travelling. Everything is done by RAW. Lastly our Prime Minister has not been convicted by any court of Law. A person is guilty unless he is convicted by any court in India. On the other hand I have read in DAWN newspapers about judges and lawyers demanding asylum in western countries due to threats from Extremists


Yeah. I got dumped because of ISI and you failed in some meaningless exam because of RAW.



DESERT FIGHTER said:


> So evil Pakistani killed their own citizens and azzwipes from across the LOC claim it as a victory? sounds very believable..
> 
> And after that the indian soldiers from the post which had conducted the massacre was struck and their heads were later paraded in the village....
> 
> Go figure.


And the dead civilians came back to life.



riz1978 said:


> Anyways advance warning to India must equate all Hindus from


Religion guided munitions?

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## cerberus

*3 Pakistan Army soldiers killed in exchange of fire with Indian troops near LoC: ISPR*


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Rafael said:


> OK- Indians soldier = pig.


Pigs are cute. Unharmed. And often food for Indians. Very unlike our Army.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

Rafael said:


> I wish all the hindu indians just disappear from the earth.


Are you saying this Based on religion hate? We should not attack others due to different religion. They have right to follow religion whatever they want. We can't force anybody to convert religion. And we should not hate them just because they are not muslims. Hindu will live with dignity, as today they are. Look the CEO of google and majority Hindu running Microsoft company and Hindus are successful businessmen as well. For successful life, it is not necessary to become Muslim . We should stay away from religious bigotry, and open to accept criticism irrespective of any religion. Good and bad people are everywhere in the world, we can't attack any religious community just due to few bad people.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## SarthakGanguly

PakGuns said:


> You know who are Mujahideen? The indigenous people of kashmir who are asking pakarmy to let them decide their fate through their action across LoC....I have enough interactions with kashmir and kashmiris that no one can argue with me on this forum..I know what people exactly want on this side...I know how these kashmiris are holding themselves back... Army simply is giving some of them jobs in Pakarmy to somehow keep the situation calm here...you will notice them if they're given free hand...


Kashmiris given a free hand?

We will sleep and make love and be busy being lazy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Irfan Baloch

REFRAIN FROM RELIGIOUS HATRED 

immediate ban will follow without warning if further posts are found after this warning

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Spring Onion

Jackdaws said:


> So looks like after all the gung-ho talk of the Pakistanis - their civilian leadership realizes they can't keep fighting India - http://www.rediff.com/news/report/s...t-of-asia-conference-in-amritsar/20161123.htm
> 
> Good.




With Indian army starts targeting passenger buses killing civilians in Pakistan then do you think we can't fight with such an army?

anyway Mods @waz can you kindly revert the title of the thread to original title "Indian Army target Passenger bus killing civilians in Kashmir"



cerberus said:


> *3 Pakistan Army soldiers killed in exchange of fire with Indian troops near LoC: ISPR*




That is not an issue. Soldiers do get killed in situations the issue is the issue is that this time Indian army targeted Passenger bus and killed more than 8 civilians and also targeted ambulances carrying the wounded.



lastofthepatriots said:


> kaala saur



don't insult the saur. Even a saur soldier won't target a passenger bus and ambulances

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HAIDER

Indian troops resumed heavy shelling on Wednesday after a day-long lull and targeted a passenger bus in Azad Jammu and Kashmir's Lawat area, killing nine people and injuring 11 others. Indian troops also fired at an ambulance which went into the area for evacuation, Inter-Services Public Relations (ISPR) said.

A total of 10 people have been killed today, and 18 others wounded in Indian shelling.
http://www.dawn.com/news/1298130/9-killed-as-indian-troops-target-passenger-bus-near-loc




Pakistani villagers living at the Line of Control between Pakistan-Indian Kashmir, Chakoti, build concrete house in Pakistan


----------



## Skywalker

time to teach modi the dog and doval the swine lesson in their own backyard, enough of the restraint.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

daler mehndi said:


> what if India chokes CPEC from pak kashmir.Pakistan toh kahee ka nahi rahega.


Just a simple question... How the duck do you think that can be done? By supporting terrorism... you are already doing that...

By begging China? done that too.

LOC violations? doing that too ...

How?


----------



## BABA AGHORI

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Just a simple question... How the duck do you think that can be done? By supporting terrorism... you are already doing that...
> 
> By begging China? done that too.
> 
> LOC violations? doing that too ...
> 
> How?



By making sure the insurance premium is maximum for the goods transported... and then create an alternative route.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

BABA AGHORI said:


> By making sure the insurance premium is maximum for the goods transported... and then create an alternative route.



lol.. you must work for Pak or Chinese states than right? or are you pointing towards your support to terrorist groups ? ironically they themselves are getting slaughtered and the insurgency is at an all time low.


----------



## hussain0216

BABA AGHORI said:


> By making sure the insurance premium is maximum for the goods transported... and then create an alternative route.



What if india is hit and your own insurance premiums go through the roof?


----------



## BABA AGHORI

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> lol.. you must work for Pak or Chinese states than right? or are you pointing towards your support to terrorist groups ? ironically they themselves are getting slaughtered and the insurgency is at an all time low.



Someone's terrorist will always be another person's freedom fighter ... Whose narrative the world will accept is important in this great game.



hussain0216 said:


> What if india is hit and your own insurance premiums go through the roof?


If wishes were horses, Lal qila(New Delhi) would have a different flag by now...


----------



## hussain0216

BABA AGHORI said:


> Someone's terrorist will always be another person's freedom fighter ... Whose narrative the world will accept is important in this great game.
> 
> 
> If wishes were horses, Lal qila(New Delhi) would have a different flag by now...



You dont think if we really wanted to we couldn't increase the insurance premium across a big bloated india with a 1.2 billion population and 200 million muslims?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BABA AGHORI

hussain0216 said:


> You dont think if we really wanted to we couldn't increase the insurance premium across a big bloated india with a 1.2 billion population and 200 million muslims?




No, i don't think so....
read the below line again....

If wishes were horses, Lal qila(New Delhi) would have a different flag by now...


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

BABA AGHORI said:


> Someone's terrorist will always be another person's freedom fighter ... Whose narrative the world will accept is important in this great game.
> 
> 
> If wishes were horses, Lal qila(New Delhi) would have a different flag by now...



Lmao... worry about others narratives... it wouldnt be pretty if "others" start supporting the "freedom fighters" in 7 sister states,IOK,Panjab or the Freedom fighters of red corridor..

World doesnt give a rats arse nor is it going to do shyt just coz bharti babus.. the world looks out for its own interests not yours.


----------



## BABA AGHORI

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Lmao... worry about others narratives... it wouldnt be pretty if "others" start supporting the "freedom fighters" in 7 sister states,IOK,Panjab or the Freedom fighters of red corridor..
> 
> World doesnt give a rats arse nor is it going to do shyt just coz bharti babus.. the world looks out for its own interests not yours.


You need to sell what other are ready to buy. It's not the other way round... .... evil baniya knows it better my friend.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mrc

War crime... delibrrate targetting of civilians


----------



## BABA AGHORI

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Nigga.. the geopolitics is on our side... go ahead try fukin with 2 of your immediate nuclear armed neighbours... lets see if US comes for your support like 62.
> 
> Not even uncle russkie is gonna help you on this one...


Reported for racial comment...


Ahhhh anything that suits well for a warm night sleep for you my friend... 
warm wishes from uncle sam and russkies too

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nair

Pak requests DGMO level talks....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hussain0216

BABA AGHORI said:


> No, i don't think so....
> read the below line again....
> 
> If wishes were horses, Lal qila(New Delhi) would have a different flag by now...



I disagree, it is one thing being concerned about not wanting your fingerprints on acts inside a enemy state in peacetime but completely different when the enemy state is attacking you at home

If we?are targeted then india is big, corrupt, with numerous fault lines and targets


----------



## nana41

daler mehndi said:


> Brather fight is not good for both countries, what if India chokes CPEC from pak kashmir.Pakistan toh kahee ka nahi rahega.


You obviously have no knowledge about the Geography of the area.


----------



## Sully3

targeting an ambulance service lowest of the lowest war crime. 

make sure you raise this at all possible levels on social media, let the world know the truth about shinning india



BABA AGHORI said:


> Reported for racial comment...
> 
> 
> Ahhhh anything that suits well for a warm night sleep for you my friend...
> warm wishes from uncle sam and russkies too



why do you keep saying that you are reporting people like you are a moderator and you have any say on this website.

your views are irrelevant on here mate, now go back to hell hole you come from. before we ban you for good


----------



## G0dfather

nair said:


> Pak requests DGMO level talks....



Sir, according to you what's the reason for current loc violations ? Are both governments trying to score brownie points or there is some real change in Indian Army's stance?


----------



## nair

Tsar Bomba said:


> And they told you ..means you only haaan


yeah....


----------



## saiyan0321

nair said:


> Pak requests DGMO level talks....



Well according to a thread here from your twitter shiv aroor military analyst? The DGMO released the talks. Pakistan called to express the losses of civilians on her side due to Indian firing. The Indian DGMO expressed grief and highlighter their civilian casualties and Pakistani DGMO expressed grief. Both sides talked about the issue and then the rest is of course the copy paste about appropriate retaliation. Hopefully this ends here with them talking and the situation gets diffused. Winter is approaching and a border conflict during winter is too horrible. Even the Taliban don't fight in Afghanistan during winter.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nair

saiyan0321 said:


> Well according to a thread here from your twitter shiv aroor military analyst? The DGMO released the talks. Pakistan called to express the losses of civilians on her side due to Indian firing. The Indian DGMO expressed grief and highlighter their civilian casualties and Pakistani DGMO expressed grief. Both sides talked about the issue and then the rest is of course the copy paste about appropriate retaliation. Hopefully this ends here with them talking and the situation gets diffused. Winter is approaching and a border conflict during winter is too horrible. Even the Taliban don't fight in Afghanistan during winter.


when I posted it, there wasnt much information available . ... slowly informations are coming out.... but this is welcome move...



Great Janjua said:


> Yeah you are the chosen crackhead who always gets the news first be it from the prime minister itself mate


enjoy trolling here.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jackdaws

Rafael said:


> What text books? Delhi is known as rape capital of the world. I think you already know that. Which world are you talkig about? Last i checked most of the civilized world is lining up to be a part of CPEC, which by the way is a reason your modi the chai wala is heating up LOC. If your army and chai wala pm is tired of blinding innocent kashmisirs and killing civilians on this side of border, may be you can engage our soldiers and get your *** whacked again.
> 
> P.s dont quote me again, it below my dignity to reply to a low life, sub human black hindu! Go drink some piss and enjoy your holiday!



LOL - what a typical response. You pose questions, insult my faith and then ask me not to respond. Grow a backbone. 

Neither the civilized nor the uncivilized world has even heard of CPEC. Delhi is not India - your Army is known to kill its own civilians and is not answerable to anyone. We would engage your soldiers if you did not use your civilians as shields or cowardly sneak in and attack.


----------



## Verve

Writing is clear on the wall now. Indians here have started talking openly about choking CPEC in Northern Areas. This conflict is likely to spread in that area sooner or later.


----------



## krash

User said:


> @krash don't you think I was correct when I said this fight needs to be taken to their streets, these cowards are not worth showing sympathy or professionalism ............... they are the little hate filled extremists who won't understand unless they see their near and dear one blown to pieces in markets and their streets.



Mate wrath delivered in a professional manner has a 'make you soil your pants' factor many times higher than otherwise. We will hit them where they think they can't be hurt. Don't you remember our response every time that they have showed their small size? Their hanumans will now rather wet their pants than go to the outhouse in the dark. We know how to deliver a message. 

Keep an eye out for Indian media reports of Pakistanis crossing the LOC and ambushing their unsuspecting patrol/post.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Eagle

@WAJsal 

What about closing it for a while and do the needful. Few of your minutes are required here. Thanks.


----------

